# Forum > World of Warcraft > World of Warcraft Bots and Programs > WoW Bot Maps And Profiles >  Mavmins' Destruction Warlock

## Mavmins

Mavmins Destruction Warlock v2.0All New and Improved !

I have rewritten the profile pretty much from scratch to get rid of old code dependencies and most other peoples work. The profile is now much cleaner, has loads of new features and will be much easier for me to update and make changes.

Thanks Specifically To
Nerder
Mentally
Crystal_Tech
Soapbox
Nilrem

This profile requires PQ Interface to function and can be downloaded here
PQInterface

Profile Features

*PQInterface - All options are integrated into PQI for you to tweak*



*Survival Functions*
*Ember Tap
Healthstone
Mortal Coil
Sacrificial Pact (Auto if pet exists, manual if no pet)
Soul Shatter
Unbound Will
Undending Resolve*

*Pet Functions*
*Auto Pet Summon
Flames of Xoroth
Grimoire of Service
Grimoire of Sacrifice
Auto Doomguard (Heroism+RaidBoss)
Pet Dismiss/Resummon Bug Fix*

*DPS Functions*
*Mouse Click Overide
AoE On/Off Toggle
Auto Rain of Fire On/Off Toggle
Auto Jade Serpent Potion (On Heroism)
Auto Dark Intent
Auto Trinket Usage
Dark Soul : Instability
Havoc - Focus
Havoc - Mouseover
Shadowfury*

+ Single Target and AoE DPS modes

Profile is updated through PQRDOWNLOAD PROFILE


Feedback is welcomed, keep it nice and helpful. This is not a donation profile, there is no PRO version, everyone gets the same.
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## Kinkeh

Nice work mavmin, community needed a destro profile for the time being.  :Smile:  Thank you for giving credit to the much deserving devs.

----------


## LazyRaider

is there a reason your data file is older than the one from blythe's current one?

----------


## deathndecay

FOR THE LOVE OF GOD... ADD Right Control Chat message to say " FnB Rotation Enabled " in green letters and Disabled with red letters.

By the way. ****ING AWESOME PQR ROTATION BRO.

Blythe < Mavmin

----------


## Chinaboy

> FOR THE LOVE OF GOD... ADD Right Control Chat message to say " FnB Rotation Enabled " in green letters and Disabled with red letters.
> 
> By the way. ****ING AWESOME PQR ROTATION BRO.
> 
> Blythe < Mavmin


I think god want you to fix your caps lock. Why don't you install PQInterface? With it you can see the message of FnB being enabled or not.

----------


## Mavmins

It uses an older version of the data file because I took Blythe's version 0.5 and worked on my fixes and tweaks from that point. At the same time he was making changes to the data file and I didn't know what he was doing so I kept with the one I had. When I get home I will make it use a 'mavmins' data file so it doesn't clash with Blaythe's and will update profile. Once the 3 main elements of the rotation are working optimally - Single target - Cleave - Aoe I will call that Version 1 and then start work on version 2 which will have support for PQInterface options and a new data file

I'll try and add a chat message about FnB, not sure how but I'll work it out, but yeah PQInterface would solve that problem, it does say its required in the main post.

Blaythe did a huge amount of work getting a serviceable profile up and running before he had to disappear for a while so please give him credit !

----------


## billybuffalo

So the wind lord code does not transfer over to your profile. It just spams the spear. Nilrem leads me to believe that the "boss check" code will though. He said the wind lord code is tied to his profile.

Edit: by the way mav, the profile is working great. Nice job on what u have done.

----------


## Mavmins

Yeah nilrem and mentally both have some boss checks code so I will look to implement that at some point, it will certainly help on Doomguard. 

As far as I'm aware the wind lord stuff is linked to Nilrem's data file and I don't think that is available in his public release (with that boss code). I have access to it because I use some of his exclusive profiles but obviously I won't use it without his permission so i'll shoot him a PM but I think it will remain exclusive for now.

This profile won't ever have an exclusive version. You guys will have access to whatever version im using for free.

----------


## robinmiles1

Hey guys, been AWOL for a while with RL issues. Nice job mav on taking this over and keeping it alive. Working great atm in raid environments. Managed to rank pretty high on Wednesday for council  :Big Grin:

----------


## deathndecay

> I think god want you to fix your caps lock. Why don't you install PQInterface? With it you can see the message of FnB being enabled or not.



I do use PQI, But when I am streaming I cant have users see PQR / PQI, I use an overlay that covers the chat with an image. If People knew I used PQR my guild would be in shambles!

----------


## TommyT

> I do use PQI, But when I am streaming I cant have users see PQR / PQI, I use an overlay that covers the chat with an image. If People knew I used PQR my guild would be in shambles!


u can just move the PQI underneath the overlay

----------


## Apocalypse59

Just wanted to report a bug. Automatic Rain of Fire is causing the profile to lock up. I'm sure there could be many issues causing this, including cursor position. Just wanted to give a heads up.

----------


## billybuffalo

I personally think the profile does well enough right now as is. Integrating PQI config into it would be a GREAT next place to start!  :Smile: 

wink wink wink

----------


## billybuffalo

Sorry to put this on this thread but, i am unable to fund anything current online. Can someone please tell me what a destro locks breakpoints are for haste? I have been using this:

Maths of Pandaria: DPS Caster Haste Breakpoint Cards - Blogs - Totem Spot

This seems old though. 

Also am i correct in thinking that the stat priority is crit > haste=mastery???

Thanks

----------


## Mavmins

Read this if you have time  :Stick Out Tongue:  
[5.2] Destruction Guide/How To - Now with 100% more pets

----------


## billybuffalo

> Read this if you have time  
> [5.2] Destruction Guide/How To - Now with 100% more pets


I have read through that a few times now. Unless I missed it, i didnt find anything that informed about hitting any certain haste BP.

Edit: Wait so i just saw this, Grim of Serv/Sup: Haste==Crit > Mastery. 

So haste and crit are equal and mastery is not so important for destro??? Is that what that is supposed to mean?

Right now i am sitting at 10.04% haste, 13% crit and 60% mastery.

Not right?

----------


## Mavmins

Haste break points are only for extra ticks I thought and I use the same table you linked before. I think your stats are fine but I only run normals and lfr. I think people get way to hung up on sim results and if you are happy with your dps then don't worry about it. If another lock in similar gear is beating you silly then have a think and try a different priority.

Not had time to play tonight so ill look to do some profile tweaks tomorrow and update

----------


## sparkyiezz

When i am using this profile, all i can hear is the flickering of the abiltities hahaha, how can turn i turn off this sound?

----------


## billybuffalo

> When i am using this profile, all i can hear is the flickering of the abiltities hahaha, how can turn i turn off this sound?


Thats with any profile i have ever used.. Lol

----------


## Apocalypse59

> When i am using this profile, all i can hear is the flickering of the abiltities hahaha, how can turn i turn off this sound?


Try turning your in game sound off, jam out to some music instead.  :Wink:

----------


## Phishstick

Alright tested this out on first 10 bosses works great!! keep up the work.

----------


## billybuffalo

Ok so i just did hof amber on normal. Your profile does the interrupts for amber. I didnt even have the interrupt profile loaded. So no worries there.

Cool  :Smile:  also, was top dps on pretty much every boss through normal msv and hof tonight. Great work so far on this profile..

----------


## scottjc16

Thanks alot of this, community needs a destro profile!

Just wondering, is this PvP usable? (arena specifically)

----------


## Mavmins

> Thanks alot of this, community needs a destro profile!
> 
> Just wondering, is this PvP usable? (arena specifically)


Its really designed around PvE as the original mashup was from PvE profiles. I don't really PvP so I honestly don't know what it would be like but from the profiles I've looked at the PvP side of things is a lot more difficult. Once I've got this one up to Version 1.0 and then got some PQInterface interactions working I might look at PvP but I can't promise anything sorry  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Hopefully today I'll update to 0.7 or 0.8, im testing the changes now but I've sped up FnB rotation, added FnB conflagrate for more AoE dps and completley rewritten the havoc shadowburn functionality so hopefully it will increase DPS on shadowburn cleave

----------


## LazyRaider

Just wanted to pop in and say I appreciate this profile and your work and blythes so much!

----------


## billybuffalo

> Its really designed around PvE as the original mashup was from PvE profiles. I don't really PvP so I honestly don't know what it would be like but from the profiles I've looked at the PvP side of things is a lot more difficult. Once I've got this one up to Version 1.0 and then got some PQInterface interactions working I might look at PvP but I can't promise anything sorry 
> 
> Hopefully today I'll update to 0.7 or 0.8, im testing the changes now but I've sped up FnB rotation, added FnB conflagrate for more AoE dps and completley rewritten the havoc shadowburn functionality so hopefully it will increase DPS on shadowburn cleave


Awesome! So any explanation for why this profile is doing amber interrupts? Not complaining but, just curious.


As far as doomguard is concerned, can u just take it out completely? Or is it something i can do myself? I really dont want it popping unless i tell it to. Even if u wait for lust, im not always set on the pools on jinroch RIGHT when lust is popped. I need a second to get in position. (Just got a focused lightning on me) ya know? Also i noticed that doomguard will pop on the pull fresh after a wipe if i am stated from the previous pulls lust. Will need a check to verify that u are not stated.

----------


## Mavmins

The code for interrupts is in there from the old profiles Blaythe used, but I haven't paid any notice to it yet while I get the main 3 parts working. If it works that's a bonus  :Stick Out Tongue: 

For Doomguard, go into rotation editor, select warlock, my profile and then just remove the Doomguard ability from the rotation. Then if you want to use it you can just mouse3 override the profile whenever you want. It'll be a pqinterface option at some point. you will need to remove it after each time you update the profile.


================================================================================ ===================================

Major Update to 0.8 now ready for you to update to, check main page changelog for list of changes

I think thats pretty much it for the 3 main components - Single Target / Cleave / AoE

Test it into the ground, check my to do list on main page, if you want anything added post it here. Once I'm sure its working im gonna try some PQInterface integration

----------


## reapagedk

hey Mav was gonna test out the new one after updating but was told the data.lua is missing so rotation stopped

Edit Nevermind I forgot to /reload

----------


## billybuffalo

Profile is pretty spot on. The aoe fix u did is awesome. Much higher aoe dps now.

Nice work buddy!

----------


## Mavmins

If you guys can feedback specifically if shadowburn is working better now that'd be great. I changed it so that if you have a focus target and more than 1 ember it should cast havoc before shadowburn if its ready and not just spam all your embers on shadowburn

I might also include a check so that if darksoul is only like 10s away it will hold off on shadowburn until its triggered


Edit

*==========Update to V 0.85 ===========*

----------


## Captncrunch

The profile update is pulling some sick numbers, I'll be able to gauge it better come Monday when we start our weekly ToT raids. Thank you for all the effort you have put into this.

----------


## LazyRaider

However now its doing CBs at like 2.5-3 embers until there are no embers left, when dark soul is on cd, its no longer pooling the ember.

Maybe its logic is behind mine

----------


## Mavmins

it does pool the embers with 20 seconds to go until DarkSoul is ready, i've tested it in ToT this afternoon, definitley working. Only tweak it might need is the 20s bit but mine was almost full just as DS was ready

----------


## billybuffalo

Nice job man!

Now if only we had someone putting this much time into an Elemental Shaman profile!

Anyone know of a good one?

----------


## LazyRaider

You need more than 20s to pool embers, esp on single target

----------


## LazyRaider

Execute phases are locking up, on all ToT bosses, might want to check that out

----------


## Mavmins

Try updating and see if that fixes it in execute range

----------


## LazyRaider

Its still hanging on practically every boss, even during non-exec. I'd test all wings of lfr again

----------


## Mavmins

its working fine for me, ive uploaded the one im currently using right now as 0.89 for you to try
if you're using auto rain of fire make sure you have your mouse over open ground, sometimes hovering over enemies causes it to not cast

dont update if yours is working fine

----------


## demonmeh

can you make it so it casts chaos bolts on lei shen trinket procs?

----------


## Mavmins

ummmmm maybe but i have no way of testing it because i havent killed him  :Stick Out Tongue: 

this one ? http://www.wowhead.com/item=96558/un...on-of-lei-shen

----------


## demonmeh

indeed, this is the buff Perfect Aim - Spell - World of Warcraft

or probably use the buff for a buffed immolate would probably work too.

edit: on second thought, having it refresh immolate with the buff probably better, with it generating more emberbits and all. so don't use it for chaos bolt.

----------


## Mavmins

ill add it in the next update but im a little concerned its locking up in ToT for LazyRaider so im gonna wait for some more feedback before I release another update, or until i get a chance to run ToT again and test it

----------


## LazyRaider

Not using auto RoF because i prefer to place it on my own and select it.

I'll download .89 and see whats happening, I was just using .88

----------


## billybuffalo

> ill add it in the next update but im a little concerned its locking up in ToT for LazyRaider so im gonna wait for some more feedback before I release another update, or until i get a chance to run ToT again and test it


I will be using thiss in tot normal tonight as well, and will report back with any issues.

----------


## deathndecay

Profile just says Nil, in chat after i try to run it after update from .6 Back to using blythes for the mean time i guess.

----------


## LazyRaider

Mavmin its still getting hung up on the execute phase. Something with shadowburn logic is throwing off the profile causing nothing to be cast or for it to be very intermittent. And now its freezing during non-execute phases as well, sometimes it needs to be jumpstarted again with CoE

----------


## billybuffalo

odd, I am not having any of these issues.

will update after a few pulls.

----------


## LazyRaider

Maybe my PQInterface is messed up then, other than that I'm not running any addons that should conflict with PQR

odd how I'm the only one experiencing issues with it stopping rotation...maybe I'm expecting too much? I have to manually cast something liek Curse of Ele or Conflag to get it to start up again usually

edit: whoever was talking about the nil, I'm getting that as well in the PQI chat message... don't know if that means anything

----------


## demonmeh

i'm on 0.8 haven't had any issues. but i also don't use auto rain of fire.

----------


## deathndecay

Yeah getting NIL, and its not even casting anything just sits there. I do like how when FnB is kicked on it says AOE ROTATION. but sad if I cant even use the profile.

PQI says that PQR is on standby when I use the profile.

It's definitely an issue with the profile , Blythes works fine.




> i'm on 0.8 haven't had any issues. but i also don't use auto rain of fire.


Please post a download link to version .8

Getting sick of using buggy blythe.

----------


## billybuffalo

actually, I am having issues. jin roch gets to about 30% and it just stops.....

and then on the 2nd pull, I just had ZERO issues... strange... I def. do think it has something to do with Shadowburn...

----------


## deathndecay

please add If health over X,XXX,XXX apply Curse of Elements

----------


## billybuffalo

I for the most part do use auto rof, and only had the profile stop on me that one time tonight. The boss was under 20% so i think that points to an issue with shadow burn logic. I was not seeing it actually cast shadow for awhile either.

But did a few more pulls downed some bosses and did not have anymore issues with it.

----------


## Mavmins

If it isn't working during execute please update to 0.895 which I hope will solve the shadowburn problem. The issues have come out of trying to maximise bloody cleave damage. If it IS working for you then please backup that version and update and test this one. I don't have a lot of time to actually play, mainly because im doing this and shadowburn cant be tested on raider dummy.

Here is the new code



```
local Targethealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target")
local havoc = UnitBuffID("target",80240)
local SpellStart, SpellDuration = GetSpellCooldown(113858)
local HavocStart, SpellDuration = GetSpellCooldown(80240)
local darksoul = SpellStart + SpellDuration - GetTime()
local havocCD = SpellStart + SpellDuration - GetTime()

-------V0.8 test---------------

if UnitExists("focus") == nil then
	if PQ_SoulShard >= 1 then 
		return true
	end
end

if Targethealth < 7 then
	return true
end

if UnitExists("focus") ~= nil and (PQ_SoulShard >= 1) and Targethealth < 20 then 
	if havoc == nil  and PQR_SpellAvailable(80240) then
		CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(80240),"focus")
		PQR_DelayRotation(0.3)
		return true
	end
end
	
if UnitExists("focus") ~= nil and (PQ_SoulShard >= 1) and Targethealth < 20 then 
	if havoc ~= nil then
		return true
	end
end
	
if UnitExists("focus") ~= nil and (PQ_SoulShard >= 1) and Targethealth < 20 then
	if havoc == nil then
		if not PQR_SpellAvailable(80240) and havocCD > 10 then
			return true
		end
	end
end
	

---------------------------------------------------------
```

Which is checking if we have a focus target, if we don't it will shadowburn under 20%
If we do and Havoc is available it will cast Havoc THEN shadowburn
If we have some stacks of Havoc already it will Shadowburn
If we dont have havoc and Havoc won't be off cooldown for more than 10 seconds it will Shadowburn
If Target is under 7% it will Shadowburn anyway

----------


## billybuffalo

I am sure it is just because i am not a developer but, i dont see where in that code it says to actually cast shadowburn. I am assuming that SB spell id is 113858. If this is correct, then that code just looks like it checks for all the right times to cast shadowburn but, never actually gets the ok to do so. 

Im sure i am just missing something....

----------


## novicane

> I am sure it is just because i am not a developer but, i dont see where in that code it says to actually cast shadowburn. I am assuming that SB spell id is 113858. If this is correct, then that code just looks like it checks for all the right times to cast shadowburn but, never actually gets the ok to do so. 
> 
> Im sure i am just missing something....


^ return true = CAST

----------


## billybuffalo

> ^ return true = CAST



Thanks for that...


In this line:

if UnitExists("focus") ~= nil and (PQ_SoulShard >= 1) and Targethealth < 20 then 
if havoc == nil and PQR_SpellAvailable(80240) then
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(80240),"focus")
PQR_DelayRotation(0.3)
return true
end

Shouldnt it specifically say to cast SB on our "Target"? I can see where it says to cast havoc on our focus target, or does it by default cast on our target unless told to do otherwise?

Sorry for the noob, developer questions...just trying to learn a little something.



Edit:


Here is a scenario to consider, which is something I think could cause trouble with the profile. 

What if your target is less than 20% health, and your focus target is above 20% health? Do we think that could cause a hiccup in the profile during its checks? I dont see where in the code that it accounts for that.

Perhaps a extra check is needed to check the health of the focus target as well? I use Horridon as an example. I put him on focus and then target adds/dinomancer. If Dino is at 19% health but horridon is at 90%, that is not gonna be able to cast shadowburn on horridon is it? Or do I just not know the warlock class well enough, and it will?  :Smile:

----------


## Mavmins

On the left hand side in PQR there is a small box when you go into ability editor and in there it is set to 'target' so it will cast on your target. 

the HP of your Focus target doesn't matter and isnt checked, provided the HP of your target is under 20% the shadowburn will still damage your focus as well

Interested if anyone has tested 0.895 yet, i will be raiding tonight hopefully so i'll check it, im sure the problem is fixed tho as it had



```
if UnitExists("focus") == nil then
	if PQ_SoulShard > 1 then 
		return true
	end
end
```

and not how it is now which is 



```
if UnitExists("focus") == nil then
	if PQ_SoulShard >= 1 then 
		return true
	end
end
```

The fix was the >=
before it was only shadowburning if you had more than 1 ember, and because PQR only checks in integers (whole numbers) greater than 1 ember can only be 2 so it wouldnt SB until you had 2 embers

now it will SB if you have 1 OR more embers



Once this issue is resolved and I've stuck in a couple more features like pet summons, grimoire support and talent checks I will call it version 1 stop developing it.

Version 1.xx -> v2 will be me adding PQInterface support and tidying up all the code of each ability

----------


## billybuffalo

> On the left hand side in PQR there is a small box when you go into ability editor and in there it is set to 'target' so it will cast on your target. 
> 
> the HP of your Focus target doesn't matter and isnt checked, provided the HP of your target is under 20% the shadowburn will still damage your focus as well
> 
> Interested if anyone has tested 0.895 yet, i will be raiding tonight hopefully so i'll check it, im sure the problem is fixed tho as it had
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> ...



Excellent. Thank you for the clarification. Was in no way saying you didnt know what you were doing. I just didnt know how the code works, and was unsure about how shadow burn would work on your focus target. Thanks very much Mav!

----------


## billybuffalo

Does this profile support Sacrificial Pact at all? I have been reading that it is a preferred talent for certain fights in ToT raids.


Another question:

If i change the mouseover button to button "2", right mouse button, will me right clicking on my screen to move around cause any trouble with the rotation?

----------


## LazyRaider

Maybe that is why I was having problems with the profile.

My focus was sometimes the same as my target, maybe that would cause the problem and freezing with the shadowburn logic? or the logic in general?

I really don't want to have another key bound to clear my focus, I already have bind a key to focus to a certain key because PQR doesn't allow you to override the profile with a pressed key... >< pisses me off that you have to use a mouse click override because its so hard o reach while moving your char with your mouse

----------


## billybuffalo

> Maybe that is why I was having problems with the profile.
> 
> My focus was sometimes the same as my target, maybe that would cause the problem and freezing with the shadowburn logic? or the logic in general?
> 
> I really don't want to have another key bound to clear my focus, I already have bind a key to focus to a certain key because PQR doesn't allow you to override the profile with a pressed key... >< pisses me off that you have to use a mouse click override because its so hard o reach while moving your char with your mouse


This I would have to agree with. Most other profiles I use, have a "Left Shift" to pause rotation. That would be ideal. I would rather remove the Left shift to cast rain of Fire, and replace it with a pause rotation. Then just use the right alt to turn on/off rof as needed. Like i said earlier, i use the auto rof, so this strat would work for me.

I am actually thinking of modifying the profile to do just this....hmm ideas, ideas....

----------


## Mavmins

Having the same 'focus' and 'target' shouldn't break it and I've seen it cast havoc when I've been in that situation.

Can you provide me some logic for sacrificial pact ?


I can look at implementing it, but only after I know the version I've pushed out doesn't hang any more, so i'll be testing tonight and need some feedback from you guys.

----------


## LazyRaider

I'll be testing the new version when I get home then.

----------


## billybuffalo

Hmm logic for Sac pac would be difficult i think. Since it is a preventing future damage. Here is a link for the spell.

Sacrificial Pact - Spell - World of Warcraft

Now that I really think about it, i think they only way to put it into the profile would be as a hot key to cast it...so maybe not a good idea...anyone else have thoughts on this?

After searching through some of the code from other profiles I have that use the "Pause Rotation" hotkey are also using PQI, so I do not know how to transfer that code to this one. A pause rotation solves a cpl problems for me. I can pause to pop sacpac or shadowfury, or whatever else I need to that is not part of a "normal" rotation.

I also just ran duromu lfr and noticed when I targeted the adds uncovered by the colored fog, the rotation stopped. No focus target, and was using auto rof.

Edit:

To add something else, I have noticed that i have some profiles that even when they are running, i am able to just push the # key of the actionbar button i want to "inject" into the rotation. With this profile, I have to turn it off, then cast what I want, and then turn it back on. The mouseover button function is not fast enough to cast in time.

----------


## Mavmins

thats probbaly a rain of fire problem, try disabling it for duromu and see if it contines

----------


## billybuffalo

Ill mess with it later. 

Question for ya Mav. If I mouseover left control a NON-target and that target is under 20% health will the profile havoc/shadowburn, or will it chaos bolt?

----------


## Mavmins

not sure i understand, if you left ctrl it will havoc that target, the spell it casts is dependant on your TARGET not focus. So if you mouse havoc any mob to focus havoc it, then your main target will still dictate the spell, so ChaosBolt over 20% and ShadowBurn under it

----------


## billybuffalo

> not sure i understand, if you left ctrl it will havoc that target, the spell it casts is dependant on your TARGET not focus. So if you mouse havoc any mob to focus havoc it, then your main target will still dictate the spell, so ChaosBolt over 20% and ShadowBurn under it


You answered my question... i wasn't sure of the spell it self. If havoc would project a shadowburn on a "Havoc Target" that is itself NOT under 20% health..


got it thanks Mav!

So how hard would it be to incorporate the "Pause Rotation" function into your profile? It really is a very handy feature.

----------


## Mavmins

no idea but ill look at it once ive got this issue sorted out, ive run 4 bosses in TOT and not had it hang once so far though

----------


## LazyRaider

I've had it hang on Horridin a couple times in a couple fights. Once it was even sitting on two stacks of conflag.

After manually casting a spell it seems to kick itself back into gear though, don't know if it was due to a lag, fps, or what

----------


## billybuffalo

> no idea but ill look at it once ive got this issue sorted out, ive run 4 bosses in TOT and not had it hang once so far though


Something that I noticed on a simple training dummy just now is, if you try to hold left control over another target and havoc is rdy to go but you do not have any embers built up, it will stop the profile.


I had it happened once and did not try it again. I just noted it, and stopped doing that without the embers for CB's. 

Hope that helps.

----------


## Mavmins

it should still cast incinerate, conflag and immolate
it wont cast mouseover havoc with no embers


i had 1 or 2 hangs temporarily tonight, ill look to fix them tomorrow maybe

----------


## billybuffalo

I suffered through 10 wipes on horridon tonight. Profile stopped working a couple times early on. I changed a few talents and that seemed to fix the problem. (Went from grmSup to GrmSac, and from manaroths to KJ Cunning.)

Something i noticed on my logs was that my shadowburn dps is way low compared to some other logs i have seen. Most locks have shadowburn as there #1 or 2 dps ability. Mine is usually 2nd to last. Not really sure whats up with that.

I was not keeping horridon which was prolly the cause i guess. I was trying to use it on the adds to help burn them down quicker.

----------


## Mavmins

I have no idea why the profile is throwing errors for some people, It works most of the time for me, and not sure about shadowburn damage, probably because it wasnt pooling embers correctly by casting double chaosbolt

I am completley stripping back the code and trying to remove any lua data file checks. I will update the profile when I've done this so you guys will need to sit tight until then

update 0.9 is out which fixes the double chaosbolt under havoc and shadowburn issues
profile won't cast havoc if your TARGET is the same as your FOCUS

----------


## LazyRaider

Alright will try v0.9.

I still experience alot of intermittent hanging on fights with adds, especially Horridin, nothing that isn't usually fixed with spamming your own keys. I really don't care that it doesnt try to Havoc Shadowburn Boss from adds.

Overall this is still probably the best warlock profile out there

----------


## Captncrunch

I think many of the hang-ups are coming from auto RoF being at the wrong angle or having M1 &2 down. This will cause the ring it lays on the ground to become hung up and stop your rotation, to fix this simply left click on the ground.

----------


## LazyRaider

Well I do not use Auto ROF because I like to cleave.

However that would make sense because I often have my right an dleft mouse button held because thats how i move, I don't use keyboard or Click to move

----------


## billybuffalo

It makes sense but, i do not think this issue has much, if anything to do with rof. I know when I have hung trhe profile with rof because you can see the green cast circle for rof. When it hangs for me most, there is no rof ring....

----------


## Mavmins

not always, it will try and cast it and if the mouse is over certain boss units you wont see it and the profile will try and cast it non stop so it looks like its hung. When ti does that mouseover some open ground or yourself or something and see if it fires off

PQR 3 is meant to support AOE spells targetted on units, but ive not seen anything about PQR3 for ages

----------


## Nerder

For those problems you were saying with the not being able to cast on the target if the target is the focus also do something like...
if UnitIsUnit("target", "focus") then
return false
elseif....

under the focus casting one to prevent it from screwing up on the casting of two different things

----------


## Mavmins

Thanks nerder, I stuck that fix in there earlier and it works a treat
Any of the other problems people are having I don't know about so I'm not updating anymore until I've been through and tidied up all the code and taken out the dependencies on other people's files

----------


## Nerder

I'm trying to talk to ya on skype! I might have a way to help for the whole burning embers. You should get on

----------


## billybuffalo

Anyone here able to update the offsets? Nija patch just came in...

----------


## Mavmins

check main pqr thread, they always get posted there

----------


## Nerder

```
local embers = UnitPower("player", 14, true)
local emberstothedot = embers / MAX_POWER_PER_EMBER
```

Thats how you get your value for embers, including partial. That way you can check like...

if emberstothedot >= 1.6 then...

so if you have 1 full one and 6 parts into the second

----------


## Mavmins

You're a legend Nerder ! it won't let me rep you again but I really appreciate all your help on this.

I'm not sure how the profile is doing for anyone else since I didn't update it, but I made one minor tweak and ranked on 3 fights yesterday so it works for me before I rip it to pieces and recode it all !

----------


## Phishstick

I also got a hang on lastest version (09) on horridon had him on focus during last phase after i switched targets (mini boss) nuked him and profile put havoc on horridon right before mini boss died not sure what it casted at that point since both targets were below 20% but when i swiched back havoc still had a few secs 7 or so during thoso 7 secs profile did nothing. 

BUT the good news is i pulled 186k so even with hang  :Big Grin: 

again thx for keeping up the work on this and everyone else helping out  :Big Grin:

----------


## billybuffalo

Yes, the profile is getting better and better Mav. Keep up the great work!

----------


## Mavmins

> I also got a hang on lastest version (09) on horridon had him on focus during last phase after i switched targets (mini boss) nuked him and profile put havoc on horridon right before mini boss died not sure what it casted at that point since both targets were below 20% but when i swiched back havoc still had a few secs 7 or so during thoso 7 secs profile did nothing. 
> 
> BUT the good news is i pulled 186k so even with hang 
> 
> again thx for keeping up the work on this and everyone else helping out


yeah I'm sure its something to do with the Havoc Shadowburn thing, I'm going to look into it some more tonight but recreating it is really hard because training dummies never die so testing 20% havoc shadowburn is tricky  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## billybuffalo

> I also got a hang on lastest version (09) on horridon had him on focus during last phase after i switched targets (mini boss) nuked him and profile put havoc on horridon right before mini boss died not sure what it casted at that point since both targets were below 20% but when i swiched back havoc still had a few secs 7 or so during thoso 7 secs profile did nothing. 
> 
> BUT the good news is i pulled 186k so even with hang 
> 
> again thx for keeping up the work on this and everyone else helping out


Yeah I ran into something similar to this as well.

if your target dies before the profile gets a chance to cast Chaos Bolt or Shadowburn, after casting a havoc, the profile doesn't know what to do in that scenario. 

Perhaps some logic that checks for a target right after casting havoc that says: Cast havoc on focus, if target exist then cast shadowburn, or if target does not exist and focus does, then cast shadowburn if under 20% and CB if above 20%. That should also be able to cover your target dying mid-cast as well.

Just one more check for a target after casting havoc....This could at the very least, keep the profile doing something if it loses it target in between casts, since more than likely you will not lose your focus target at anytime, until it becomes your target.


Just a thought...plus i do not know if it is already there or not.

----------


## LazyRaider

amazing profile, if it hangs i just got into the rotation on my own.... over 200k on the first two ToT fights last night

keep the code up before you release your own version please

----------


## Mavmins

dont worry i wont be taking the profile down, anyone is free to play / tinker with it and if i stumble across a minor fix ill update it still but the next major version will be completley rewritten

----------


## billybuffalo

> amazing profile, if it hangs i just got into the rotation on my own.... over 200k on the first two ToT fights last night
> 
> keep the code up before you release your own version please


I am curious what your ilvl is, and what % your haste/crit/mastery is at to pull 200k on jin and horridon... Mind sharing?


I am still trying to find that sweet spot for my stat priority I have found that if i give up crit for anything, I lose dps in any sistuation.

----------


## LazyRaider

I'm not going to give my ilvl, stats, or gear on here because I'm a paranoid person.

However I will tell you to simcraft your character, and remember that most fights in ToT are 2+ mobs.
Also even though the bot runs the priority for you, you still have to play your class, their are little nuances to squeek out more dps

----------


## Ninjaderp

^^ You know there is a thing called "Anonymous Armory" where you can link your toon anonymously without name but only gear and stats? 

Anonymous WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory

----------


## billybuffalo

> ^^ You know there is a thing called "Anonymous Armory" where you can link your toon anonymously without name but only gear and stats? 
> 
> Anonymous WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory


Indeed.


No need for being paranoid. Besides that, I was asking for Ilvl/stat percentages. Not toon name/gear.

See its easy, just like this!

http://www.maskedarmory.com/anonymou...es-122946.html

----------


## LazyRaider

I won't link gear even because it can be a very specific profile. I will say go over to mmochamp though if you are looking for reforge.

I'm a couple ilvls above you though

----------


## turbotime05

Where can I get PQI. The link on the wiki is broken. Found another one but it is missing the file for the data folder. thanks!

----------


## Phishstick

> Where can I get PQI. The link on the wiki is broken. Found another one but it is missing the file for the data folder. thanks!


i got it from histerias post.

----------


## billybuffalo

Anyone know of a good Ele Shammy profile? I have only found 2 so far, and to be honest i am not really sure how great they are. CPO and Soapbox.

----------


## Mavmins

I'll look to push out my new profile with patch 5.3 if I have enough time to do it. If there are any features you particularly want them suggest them now.

----------


## billybuffalo

> I'll look to push out my new profile with patch 5.3 if I have enough time to do it. If there are any features you particularly want them suggest them now.


Only thing at this point that I would like to see added to the profile, is PQI support. Would like to change what button does what without having to change code. Other than that, your profile is rockin pretty damn good Mavmins!

----------


## Gourgas

> I'll look to push out my new profile with patch 5.3 if I have enough time to do it. If there are any features you particularly want them suggest them now.


Would it be possible to make it autocast Rain of Fire on target, instead of having it cast on mouse location. I like to move my mouse during encounters. Other than that, great job!  :Smile:

----------


## Mavmins

not with PQR 2.2

Xelper mentioned in the 700 page PQR thread it would be possible in PQR3 but that hasnt been released

----------


## LazyRaider

You all do realize its much better to just use the left shift and pllce your rain of fire right? Step back and think about the advantages of it.

I would like to see is shadowburn the the focus when your current target is sub 20%

----------


## Mavmins

Single target is done being rewritten, gonna do havoc tomorrow

----------


## Phishstick

> Single target is done being rewritten, gonna do havoc tomorrow


As always a big thank you, would gladly donate if you decide to accept donations.

----------


## billybuffalo

Ok so i found an issue with the profile. 

If your focus target is out of range when it is time to havoc and cb, the profile will stop. I had to un focus and just single target...

----------


## Nerder

> Ok so i found an issue with the profile. 
> 
> If your focus target is out of range when it is time to havoc and cb, the profile will stop. I had to un focus and just single target...


@mavmins, are you using checks like IsSpellInRange(spellID) == 1
meaning it'll only pass that if you can physically cast the spell at that time, so if they go out of range it'll just stop there instead of attempting to cast non stop at a target too far away

----------


## Mavmins

> @mavmins, are you using checks like IsSpellInRange(spellID) == 1
> meaning it'll only pass that if you can physically cast the spell at that time, so if they go out of range it'll just stop there instead of attempting to cast non stop at a target too far away


Yep, the new version has those checks in so it shouldn't hang on anything havoc related, and also wont cast havoc if your target is the same as focus or mouseover

----------


## Phishstick

Hey Mavmins what is the difference with trash and normal rotation i can't reallt see a dif.

----------


## billybuffalo

> Hey Mavmins what is the difference with trash and normal rotation i can't reallt see a dif.


Fire and brimstone is not in the single.

----------


## Mavmins

No idea, its a hangover from Blaythe's, there is only 1 rotation in my new profile and it will support AoE / Single Target, I never did any work on the trash rotation

If anyone would like to volunteer to test my new one before I push it out then send me a PM and as soon as I've finished it I will send it for testing.

----------


## billybuffalo

I will try it out tonight if u send it to me

----------


## LazyRaider

i'll test as well, dont want to clog the 5 pm limit though

----------


## Mavmins

The profile is done, I have included support for pretty much every warlock talent including Sacrificial pact, all the grimoires etc, I just need to now integrate some PQI functionality and then I will be ready to release it for testing

----------


## Chinaboy

can't wait for the new profile it sounds so good already. Btw have you implemented pots before doomguard at BL?

----------


## Mavmins

> can't wait for the new profile it sounds so good already. Btw have you implemented pots before doomguard at BL?


No, I hadn't thought of that, what pots specifically would you want to check for before Doomguard ? I can add them in later

----------


## LazyRaider

Potion of the Jade Serpent is what locks should be using on BL

btw: send me a link of the test profile please  :Big Grin:

----------


## Mavmins

im still testing it myself for any silly bugs atm but will add in the Jade Serpent potion before doomguard
what about adding it to darksoul as well ? DS is on a 2 min CD and potion is only 1 min

----------


## Chinaboy

You can only prepot and use 1 pot during a fight and i rather pop it during BL then pop doomguard

----------


## Mavmins

oh yeah  :Big Grin:  i'll add it in now and test it on my raid

----------


## billybuffalo

So will 1.0 be out by 8pm CST?

Edit:


Just thought of something that would be VERY handy. How about a Shadowfury on mouseover? Even if you didnt want to add it to your profile (from lack of free buttons), I would be willing to remove something from my own profile, if I had the code to do that!

----------


## Mavmins

Version 1 Released*Check Front Page*

*I recommend deleting old profile (back it up first if you like it)*

----------


## LazyRaider

ridiculous dude!

ABOVE & BEYOND!

----------


## billybuffalo

I am LOVING the PQI support.

First thing i noticed though, I just switched to a troll. Left alt is not popping berserking.

----------


## LazyRaider

oh and for some reason its still doing FnB for me even when I toggle off AOE... whats going on?

----------


## Mavmins

Just checked it and its working fine for me

if LAlt isnt popping DarkSoul it might be because you also have LAlt to another ability ? Mine is working spot on and I just downloaded the profile from my link to check it

Updated to 1.1 - moved AoE and Auto RoF toggles outside of the pause so you can toggle when you are out of combat now

----------


## billybuffalo

> Just checked it and its working fine for me, worth noting now though that you cant swap between AoE and Single target when you aren't in combat because i moved the toggle out of the data file and into an ability
> 
> if LAlt isnt popping DarkSoul it might be because you also have LAlt to another ability ? Mine is working spot on and I just downloaded the profile from my link to check it


Nono. LAlt IS popping Dark Soul. It is NOT popping berserking. (Troll racial). Whereas before it would pop dark soul and blood fury (orc racial)

----------


## Mavmins

ah thats because i dont have racials anymore - will add them in either tonight or tomorrow and update for you

also worth mentioning Rain of Fire and Auto Rain of Fire - if you disable Rain of Fire then auto wont work either, I will push a fix to this as well when i do the racials, for now if you want auto rof, keep rain of fire ticked in PQI as well

its a pretty massive update so bear with me whilst I iron out any kinks  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## LazyRaider

Thanks Mav, that was my problem, trying to toggle it in/out of combat

----------


## Mavmins

if you update the profile from rotation editor you can now toggle it out of combat  :Smile:

----------


## billybuffalo

Mavmin, great work! I cant say enough how AWESOME the PQI integration is!

hehe, great job, AGAIN!

----------


## Mavmins

Updated to 1.15 - Fixes a minor Immolate Focus bug

----------


## Phishstick

Thx testing it out will report any bugs PQI support is great  :Big Grin:

----------


## freaki

ok mav..bit of feedback here..i updated your profile about an hour ago..
just went and did SHA and GALLEON and Nalak..the rotation didnt fire off one chaos bolt..which i thought was quite strange
as last build was doing great,also the profile seems to be using FnB when its supposed to be a single boss rotation,and i couldnt stop it from doing that.
just some constructive criticism my friend as its an awesome profile it really is.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Awesome profile Mavmins! Just tried it with my 487lock I havent played with in months, and I was top5 sometimes no1 in new LFR ^^ 

About Chaosbolt the profile fires those off perfectly when I have Dark Soul active, and sometimes when its not up as what I've noticed. 

Anyway you've made me wanna play my lock again, thanks for that and +3 rep!

Edit: Some more good results (160k primordius lfr, 155k dark animus) but at the end of Dark Animus I got "invalid target" messages from the boss, and the profile wouldnt continue to work, I tried restarting the profile and manually to start it with spells but nothing worked. That was the only time something weird happened with it, when this happened I had the massive anima golem on focus target btw. 

Cheers!

----------


## billybuffalo

> ok mav..bit of feedback here..i updated your profile about an hour ago..
> just went and did SHA and GALLEON and Nalak..the rotation didnt fire off one chaos bolt..which i thought was quite strange
> as last build was doing great,also the profile seems to be using FnB when its supposed to be a single boss rotation,and i couldnt stop it from doing that.
> just some constructive criticism my friend as its an awesome profile it really is.




That is because u r in aoe mode. Hit right control. And make sure u have latest version.

----------


## Mavmins

@freaki - did you use Dark Soul ? If Dark Soul is ready for use then the profile pools embers and wont cast chaos bolt, it starts to pool embers 20s before Dark Soul is ready to give you some time to build them. So this would probably be why it didnt cast any, either that or you were in AoE mode as billybuffalo suggested. I think i'll add a value in so people can set how long they want to let it pool embers for. The AoE switch is a lot more sensitive than the previous version so i'll also look to add a more visible warning maybe.

@Ninjaderp - glad you like it ! Chaos Bolt will dump when DS is active, but when it is on CD it will only cast IF you have 2 or more embers and less than 2 stacks of backdraft, its just designed to not let you hit 4 embers unless DS is ready for use, however if you are using rain of fire and hitting multiple targets then sometimes it will still get to 4 so i'll look at some extra checks to force it to dump them maybe.

I'll look into the Dark Animus thing, I haven't tried the profile on him yet, I suspect it might be something to do with him becoming immune or something like that. One thing to try if it happens again woudl be to clear your focus target, I have a button to do that but you shoudlnt need to. Will update when I've found anything out.

----------


## billybuffalo

Ran the profile last night in lfr. Worked great for me. i didnt notice anything wrong at all.

----------


## freaki

ok mavmins,everything is working fine now after i deleted everything in my data folder,redownloaded pqi and redownloaded profile.
not sure why i was having those problems but they are fixed now.awesome profile..+ rep

----------


## Mavmins

The Dark Animus hang i think was because the really big adds go into 'powered down' which means they not targettable so ill look into applying some kind of fix for that

----------


## Ninjaderp

Allright, I didnt pay attention to that but it has to be what caused it. ^^

----------


## Mavmins

Updated profile to 1.2
Added in a check for UnitCanAttack("player","focus") which I hope will fix the dark animus bug
Tweaked Conflagrate under Darksoul
Tweaked ChaosBolt and Havoc behaviour

Updated to 1.25
Fixed focus range check issues with Immolate and Curse of Elements

----------


## reapagedk

Mav I'm having issues with the download update not downloading the newest version

----------


## Ninjaderp

I downloaded it with no problem through pqr's inbuilt downloader, try again!

----------


## reapagedk

tried it three times figured out what it was i was trying to update his beta one dumb moment @me

----------


## robinmiles1

Gotta say Mav, this things doing great now...awesome having a great destro profile finally!  :Big Grin:  actually ranked within the top 10 on WoL on Jin'rokh  :Big Grin:

----------


## Aegeus

Did all the LFR's today with a 481 Ilvl Warlock. Not a single problem and topped the DPS throughout!  :Big Grin:

----------


## novicane

orc racial blood fury no longer working when dark soul is used.

----------


## billybuffalo

> orc racial blood fury no longer working when dark soul is used.


He has already replied to this problem. He does not have any racials being done. Manually cast them.

----------


## reapagedk

its been firing my goblins racial

----------


## Mavmins

> its been firing my goblins racial


lol i have no idea why, its definitley not in my profile to trigger racials.

Things I plan on adding next are

*Racials Support under Darksoul
Lei Shen trinket (auto cast chaosbolt on Perfect Aim)
Auto chaos bolt when stood in conductive waters on Jin'Rokh The Breaker (subject to usual Darksoul options)
Darksoul pooling setting in PQI - The profile starts pooling embers 20s before DS is ready, this will let you turn on/off pooling and set your own value for the time to start
Shadowburn tweak - Same as above, if DS is nearly ready I dont want the profile burning 4 embers on shadowburn straight away, time to wait will be customisable in PQI
PQI setting to select which pet you want (if i can figure out how to do it)
Soulstone resurrect on mouseover (enable/disable through PQI)*

What else do you guys want in it ?

----------


## Ninjaderp

Thats a lot of great additions, I cant come up with anything else atm tbh.

----------


## billybuffalo

I have one for ya to think about. How about Banish on mouseover. On/off in PQI. 

I would prefer that over soulstone tbh.

Edit: 


I also liked it better when AOE/Single target displayed on the PQI window. I personally could care less if it displayed in chat or not. Actually prefer it didnt. But it was very easy to ALWAYS tell what mode u r in when it displayed on the PQI window. "Fire and Brimstone" or "Nukem from Above!". 

Reason for this is I record videos of my raid kills, and it is hard to explain the chat msg coming up, if i forget to NOT be on the general tab, whereas it is easy to hide the PQI window up in a corner with other stuff kinda blocking it, and just have the aoe/single target notification displayed. It just looks like a neat addon that way. No one says anything about that.  :Smile:

----------


## CharleyWex

Nevermind. Found my answer.

----------


## highend01

I'm still quite new to all this pqr stuff, so please bare with me...

I've downloaded the latest version 10 minutes ago and tried it on a few mobs to get used to all the hotkeys.

"Auto Rain of Fire" should be casted when "Rain of Fire" is ticked as well (although there will be a fix for it sometime in the future).

My problem: Rain of Fire is never casted automatically (and I have both ticked)?

Second problem: If I understood it right, it should auto cast Havoc if we have a focus target (alive ofc)?
If that's correct, it doesn't work for me. Using the hotkey to cast it on mouseover works (but a focus target
macro is what is easier to use instead of a mouseover (at least for me)).

Would it be possible to let us switch between aoe and single target mode out of combat?

----------


## Phishstick

> I'm still quite new to all this pqr stuff, so please bare with me...
> 
> I've downloaded the latest version 10 minutes ago and tried it on a few mobs to get used to all the hotkeys.
> 
> "Auto Rain of Fire" should be casted when "Rain of Fire" is ticked as well (although there will be a fix for it sometime in the future).
> 
> My problem: Rain of Fire is never casted automatically (and I have both ticked)?
> 
> Second problem: If I understood it right, it should auto cast Havoc if we have a focus target (alive ofc)?
> ...



Update the profile via pqr all those things have been fixed.

----------


## LazyRaider

A HUGE DPS increase would be to Havoc & Shadowburn on bosses like

Horridin
Tortos
Magera (for WOL padding)
Primodious

Could you add this at all?

----------


## billybuffalo

> A HUGE DPS increase would be to Havoc & Shadowburn on bosses like
> 
> Horridin
> Tortos
> Magera (for WOL padding)
> Primodious
> 
> Could you add this at all?


What do you mean?

Was sure that this already happens....does it not?

----------


## Mavmins

if havoc is available and you have a focus it should cast it, if your target is under 20% it should shadowburn, if its over 20% it should chaos bolt
i'll look into what might be not quite right once ive finished the changes for the features i posted above, so probably a couple of days time

----------


## LazyRaider

I mean, specifically on Horridin or Tortos... If an add is below 20% to then havoc and SBx3 (or max SB from embers).

Maybe I'm missing it or maybe its just the way things are lining up but I usually get CB's on Horridin. Possibly due to not lining up or not waiting for the add to dip to 20%...

Its also possible that my group burns down the adds too fast

----------


## TommyT

Profile needs to dump CB more instead of sitting at 4 embers because DS is off CD
sometimes you dont want to use DS as soon as it comes off CD

----------


## LazyRaider

Then use mouse override... it doesn't happen that often unless you are swimming in embers, and if you are swimming in embers you should be FnB'in

----------


## Mavmins

*Who wants to be a Guinea Pig and test my new beta ?*
DOWNLOAD HERE

*New in this beta*

*Ember Save Chaos Bolt* 
(Toggles if you want to save embers for DarkSoul and you can set how long in Seconds you want it to save for) If disabled it will weave ChaosBolt
*Ember Save Shadowburn*
(Toggles if you want to save embers for DarkSoul and you can set how long in Seconds you want it to save for) If disabled it will Shadowburn right away on unit 20%
*Auto Racials (Orc, Troll, Drenai)*
*Soulstone (mouseover)*
*Banish (Mouseover)*

*Tweaked Conflag*
*Tweaked Shadowburn*

I need these tested before I push a new proper release

----------


## CharleyWex

Hey Mav,

+rep solid profile. One request, can you add in an option for holding down a hotkey to cast fear? Such as hold left shift to cast fear. Obv it can be changed in PQI, but that option would make this profile really solid allowing for proper CC. Thanks!

----------


## Mavmins

Yeah no problem, do you want fear on your target / focus / mouseover ?

----------


## CharleyWex

I personally prefer it to be on target rather than focus.

----------


## Stikz

I like this profile. Best yet.

----------


## Mavmins

Updated the beta a couple of posts above to include a Fear target option in PQI
Anyone tested the beta yet ?

----------


## billybuffalo

Man i love your profile. Has everything i need now. It can be completely modified to fit each users preferences..

----------


## Mavmins

have you tested the beta billybuffalo ? its workin fine for me but i added so much stuff i want it properly tested before i make it an official version

----------


## billybuffalo

Im testing it right now. Ill report back in a few.

----------


## billybuffalo

nothing major but, your mouseover tooltip for "Auto Racials" says the auto potion tooltip.

----------


## billybuffalo

Im thinking the auto racial is not working. twice now it has not cast berserking when I use DS.

----------


## Mavmins

lol doh ! ill fix that, copy and paste error  :Big Grin:

----------


## billybuffalo

not getting any errors.

----------


## Mavmins

racials were only set to go off under heroism, ive added darksoul in now and fixed that tooltip, try redownload the beta and see if berserking goes off

----------


## billybuffalo

Works better now. Testing on heroic hof right now.

----------


## LazyRaider

Ok so I haven't been watching my pet too much during raids

but does this profile leave the pet on the boss, or does it change up the pet attacking when you switch targets?

If so can we have an option to have pet only attack the boss we are targeting (or focused on "other than Magera") and not adds? Having a Observer travel is lost dps, although most fights now don't need observer (atleast how I play and sim out).

Will test the new profile when I get time.

----------


## billybuffalo

not sure what happening but on Blade lord after he gets below 20% the profile will hang for a sec and i have to just start mashing buttons to get it going again. I did lower the wait time for DS but not sure if that would screw it up... shit happened to fast to see what variables where there to screw it up.


edit:

Dont know if this helps

40x <string>:"local Targethealth = 100 * UnitHealth("targ...":29: attempt to compare nil with number
<string>:"local Targethealth = 100 * UnitHealth("targ...":29: in function "?"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":765: in function "PQR_NextAbility"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":534: in function "PQR_ExecuteRotation"
<string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":287: in function <string>:"if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then...":214

----------


## Mavmins

The pet doesn't have any specific behaviours, not sure how to make it only attack boss but ill certainly look into it
Thanks billybuffalo ill look at the shadowburn code a little later tonight and see if I can reproduce that error and fix it

----------


## Phishstick

> The pet doesn't have any specific behaviours, not sure how to make it only attack boss but ill certainly look into it
> Thanks billybuffalo ill look at the shadowburn code a little later tonight and see if I can reproduce that error and fix it


You do not need to make any changes to the pet. Putting your pet on passive and the using the Attack (not assist) button will keep the pet on whatever target you set it to attack
when pet is on assit it will switch to whatever target you dps.

----------


## billybuffalo

Yeah the pet is no issue here

----------


## billybuffalo

> The pet doesn't have any specific behaviours, not sure how to make it only attack boss but ill certainly look into it
> Thanks billybuffalo ill look at the shadowburn code a little later tonight and see if I can reproduce that error and fix it


The error i got completely crashed pqr. Havent been able to reproduce it though.

----------


## billybuffalo

Question, in bug grabber if u hit the report bugs button, who does it go to?

----------


## Mavmins

No idea where it goes, I wouldn't send it !

I've tweaked the beta so please redownload it, update wont work. Im going to guess that when you got the error you had a focus target ?

----------


## Captncrunch

> Question, in bug grabber if u hit the report bugs button, who does it go to?


Probably Blizzard, and I assume if they see the lua error they will know you are using a bot.

----------


## billybuffalo

> No idea where it goes, I wouldn't send it !
> 
> I've tweaked the beta so please redownload it, update wont work. Im going to guess that when you got the error you had a focus target ?


No focus target

----------


## billybuffalo

As far as the send report button, i did push that ****in thing. I meant to push todays report button and hit that stupid thing by mistake.

Well if i get banned ill have to tell them why i really use pqr. Only have 1 arm.......

Edit:

BugSack eases the process of capturing bugs. It captures information about Lua errors that occurred during your play session, including the full debug stack. It aims to be invaluable to developers, and a useful tool for advanced players that use beta-quality addons.

BugSack includes a LDB data broker plugin that displays the last 5 errors in the tooltip. It can also bring up a frame to display all other errors for the current session, or for any other session. The text of the error can then be copied & pasted to a source outside of WoW (for example the forums) so that other developers can determine what's at fault.

Errors can also be sent to another player that has BugSack installed, if you know someone that can help you interpret and resolve the errors in your interface.

Remember to file a ticket if you find a problem or want to request a feature. If you want to help translate BugSack, you can do so at the project page on wowace.com. Thank you!

!BugGrabber

The addon has a hard dependency on !BugGrabber, which is the addon that actually grabs the bugs. !BugGrabber is intentionally kept small, and it does not use any libraries, to make sure that any errors in those libraries do not mess up the system.



So it doesnt go anywhere if u dont configure it.  :Smile:

----------


## billybuffalo

Ok, there is def something going on with the shadowburn logic.... soon as a boss or target gets to 20%, it stops and I have to spam shadowburn myslef.

----------


## billybuffalo

Since I am guild raiding tonight, I will go back to using the last version for tonight. I cant afford to lose dps tonight. Ill go back to trying to figure out what is causing this tomorrow.

----------


## billybuffalo

Itr absolutely does have something to do with shadowburn. verified that on a nalak kill. since he takes awhile to die. plenty of time at under 20%. As soon as I have 1 ember and target is under 20% it will not cast shadow burn. If I spam shadowburn, and have no embers, it will pick back up with rotation, until I get 1 ember. then stops again.

----------


## whatmod

Hey guys is anyone else having issues, it wont aute RoF and when i press left alt it will not use dark intent . also is ther a way to show when it is in fire and brimstone mode?

----------


## Genocyber

There is any way to use darkregeneration (and maybe shadow bulwark) before healthstone if you have it?

----------


## billybuffalo

> Hey guys is anyone else having issues, it wont aute RoF and when i press left alt it will not use dark intent . also is ther a way to show when it is in fire and brimstone mode?


Left alt is dark soul, and the profile auto casts dark intent. Make sure u d/l from the link on page one, and then update from within pqr.

----------


## Mavmins

billybuffalo, when it was stopping were you using EmberSaveShadowburn ? I think I know what the issue might be so I'll look when I get home, basically I think the profile is saying, right target is udner 20% so i'll shadowburn, but wait i need to save embers for darksoul so i shouldn't cast that and move on, but the other abilities are coded not to go off if you have more than 1 ember and target under 20%. Slight oversight by me when I implemented the ember save function I think ! Hopefully I can fix it pretty easily, sorry about that but thats why it was a beta  :Big Grin:

----------


## billybuffalo

> billybuffalo, when it was stopping were you using EmberSaveShadowburn ? I think I know what the issue might be so I'll look when I get home, basically I think the profile is saying, right target is udner 20% so i'll shadowburn, but wait i need to save embers for darksoul so i shouldn't cast that and move on, but the other abilities are coded not to go off if you have more than 1 ember and target under 20%. Slight oversight by me when I implemented the ember save function I think ! Hopefully I can fix it pretty easily, sorry about that but thats why it was a beta



Lol. Yeah it was checked. That sounds like what the problem could be.

----------


## Mavmins

cool i'll look into it when I get home, thats one of the perils of trying to force PQR to not skip abilities with a bunch of return false criteria !

----------


## whatmod

Hey guys it sill does not auto cast RoF and when I press left alt it does not caste dark soul, Im probly doing something wrong any ideas? I updated it through pqr.

----------


## billybuffalo

> Hey guys it sill does not auto cast RoF and when I press left alt it does not caste dark soul, Im probly doing something wrong any ideas? I updated it through pqr.


I believe you need to be in combat.

enagage a training dummy and then hit "RIGHT ALT" to toggle auto ROF, and LEFT ALT to pop DARK SOUL.

----------


## whatmod

Yup I know the key bingins but its not working, im in TOES right now and still can not get the RoF to work auto or manualy I have been using his profile since it came out just started happening

----------


## whatmod

does anyone have the link to his older version of the profile till i can figure out what is going on?

----------


## Mavmins

the link on page 1 is the latest stable release, the beta link is not stable, i honestly dont know why it isnt ROF for you, try reinstall PQR maybe

@billybuffalo - ive narrowed down the shadowburn problem but damned if i can fix it, just disable Save Shadow Embers for now in PQI and it works fine

----------


## billybuffalo

> the link on page 1 is the latest stable release, the beta link is not stable, i honestly dont know why it isnt ROF for you, try reinstall PQR maybe
> 
> @billybuffalo - ive narrowed down the shadowburn problem but damned if i can fix it, just disable Save Shadow Embers for now in PQI and it works fine


Will do. Thanks

----------


## Captncrunch

> Yup I know the key bingins but its not working, im in TOES right now and still can not get the RoF to work auto or manualy I have been using his profile since it came out just started happening


Yeah, rof wont work if you don't have the pq interface enabled or installed , found that out yesterday. If you do make sure the boxes are checked.

----------


## Mavmins

updated beta, i think i fixed it, it didnt error for me on Nalak just then, can you try it out for me ?

*beta dl here*

I'll rep you again when I can for all the testing ! Thx Billybuffalo

----------


## deathndecay

The profile no longer notifies us when AOE mode is entered etc in chat.

Also your drop box links are often broken, Please upload some where that will be functional :O

----------


## billybuffalo

> updated beta, i think i fixed it, it didnt error for me on Nalak just then, can you try it out for me ?
> 
> *beta dl here*
> 
> I'll rep you again when I can for all the testing ! Thx Billybuffalo



Dropbox link not working.

----------


## Mavmins

you have to have PQInterface installed then they will work, it has a link to download it on Page 1 in the profile descrption, it works great

i'll look at some other hosting but i just clicked the link and it downloaded :E

----------


## billybuffalo

> Does not respond to any of the keyboard controls anymore, only does the single target rotation, I am coming from version .9 All of your versions after .9 dont work for me anymore.
> 
> Also your drop box links are often broken, Please upload some where that will be functional :O


You have PQI installed? That is usually the cause for the problems you speak of. I used Stable version 1.25 last night for 3 hours straight with Zero issues. Not to mention was top dps on every pull....

 :Smile: 


Edit:

Dropbox link is now working for me.

----------


## LazyRaider

still using the default one, did some reforges to make my char stats line up better with the profile logic...increased dps by a whopping amount

----------


## Mavmins

once ive finished my TOT clear i'll probably push the beta as an official release, hasn't crashed once and shadowburn working fine

What did you reforge into lazyRaider ? More crit ?

----------


## LazyRaider

I actually reforged out of crit and into a certain level of haste and mastery. For some reason the profile didn't work out well with crit for me.

My Shadowburn did get stuck on Horridin again  :Frown:  Had to manually take over, but something I'm willing to deal with

----------


## Mavmins

give the beta profile a try, it worked flawlessley for me tonight and you can always redownload the 1.25 version

----------


## Phishstick

not sure why but the dropbox link to the beta is not working  :Frown: 


EDIT nvm works

----------


## billybuffalo

Beta seems to work fine for me. I unchecked the shadowburn deal.

----------


## whatmod

hey guys I have reinstalled PQR and mavmins profiles, the key bindings still are not working and it will not even us RoF autu or on manual any ideas?

----------


## billybuffalo

> hey guys I have reinstalled PQR and mavmins profiles, the key bindings still are not working and it will not even us RoF autu or on manual any ideas?


Install PQI

----------


## Captncrunch

> hey guys I have reinstalled PQR and mavmins profiles, the key bindings still are not working and it will not even us RoF autu or on manual any ideas?


You did DL PQI and put in your wow addon folder? That is the only thing it could be or you did't update data folder.

----------


## whatmod

i had to update pqi i was using an old version or something installed the new one and it works fine now thanks

----------


## Captncrunch

Only thing I have noticed on the beta profile is that it casts sacrificial pact on cd regardless of settings.

----------


## deathndecay

Going to continue to use version .9 until you put the chat promps back saying AOE mode enabled, disabled , and manual automatic rain of fire. Without that profile is useless, I find PQI to be useless too. Dont really need all that, Just a profile that runs the rotation the best. You have an amazing profile though, put the chat prompts back so it will rival version .9

----------


## billybuffalo

> Going to continue to use version .9 until you put the chat promps back saying AOE mode enabled, disabled , and manual automatic rain of fire. Without that profile is useless, I find PQI to be useless too. Dont really need all that, Just a profile that runs the rotation the best. You have an amazing profile though, put the chat prompts back so it will rival version .9


1.25 has everything you just said.....

----------


## Edsaxe

> Only thing I have noticed on the beta profile is that it casts sacrificial pact on cd regardless of settings.


Add the bolded part in to the original

if PQI_MavminsDestruction_SacrificialPact_enable then
if select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(3)) == 8 and Playerhealth < PQI_MavminsDestruction_SacrificialPact_value and UnitExists("pet") and PQR_SpellAvailable(108416)
or select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(3)) == 8 and PQI:IsHotkeys(PQI_MavminsDestruction_SacrificialPact_key) *and Playerhealth < PQI_MavminsDestruction_SacrificialPact_value* and PQR_SpellAvailable(108416) and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(108416))) 
return true
end
end

----------


## Mavmins

ill check it out when i get home, sacrificial pact is meant to be automatic if you drop below the value OR activated manually whenever you want for burst dmg phases such as JinRokh lightning storm or JiKun Quills, so the original code is correct in not having the KEY toggle take into account player HP. 

Also an this is REALLY important - the key toggle doesn't check if you have a pet, so it will hurt you for a 400% shield, it will only go off automatically if you have a pet

eg - I drop below 50% it goes automatically
eg - Im at 100% but JiKun casts quills so I pop it manually using the hotkey to prevent the dmg and make my healers love me

make sure you dont have the hotkey assigned to something else or the value set really high, that would cause it to go off when it isnt intended

----------


## Mavmins

BETA Updated, you can now disable Chat Notifications through PQInterface and it will display in PQInterface which mode you are in

----------


## billybuffalo

> BETA Updated, you can now disable Chat Notifications through PQInterface and it will display in PQInterface which mode you are in


That fix didnt do anything. I see the "Chat Notifications" option in PQI but, it does not change anything.

----------


## Mavmins

im testing it right now, if i untick 'chat notifications' it doesnt say Area of Effect Enabled / Disabled in chat but it does show me in PQI not sure why it wouldnt be working for you

----------


## billybuffalo

> im testing it right now, if i untick 'chat notifications' it doesnt say Area of Effect Enabled / Disabled in chat but it does show me in PQI not sure why it wouldnt be working for you




Can you post the Beta d/l link on the main page?

----------


## Mavmins

Done ! its at the bottom of the main page

----------


## Captncrunch

> Add the bolded part in to the original
> 
> if PQI_MavminsDestruction_SacrificialPact_enable then
> if select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(3)) == 8 and Playerhealth < PQI_MavminsDestruction_SacrificialPact_value and UnitExists("pet") and PQR_SpellAvailable(108416)
> or select(2,GetTalentRowSelectionInfo(3)) == 8 and PQI:IsHotkeys(PQI_MavminsDestruction_SacrificialPact_key) *and Playerhealth < PQI_MavminsDestruction_SacrificialPact_value* and PQR_SpellAvailable(108416) and not GetCurrentKeyBoardFocus() then
> CastSpellByName(tostring(GetSpellInfo(108416))) 
> return true
> end
> end


Thanks! Worked like a charm.

----------


## billybuffalo

Suggestion for the profile....


Logic that states the following:


If Talent KJC = False and player movement = true

Then

Cast Fel Flame on target. 


Just realized I cast nothing if i am moving and am not using KJC, when I could at least be firing off fel flames for continued dps, and a little healing as well.

----------


## Mavmins

Redownload the beta BIlly, that should fix your felflame issues !

----------


## Kinkeh

Beta Profile got hung up on shadowburn in the test that I did.

----------


## Mavmins

gah the latest one ? I was sure i fixed it, did you have Ember Save Shadowburn active ?

----------


## Kinkeh

> gah the latest one ? I was sure i fixed it, did you have Ember Save Shadowburn active ?


I believe I had everything checked yea, only touched keybinds.
EDIT: Yea I had it enabled, double checked.

----------


## novicane

> Beta Profile got hung up on shadowburn in the test that I did.


I noticed the same thing last night. Tested only on lei shin lfr. The last phase i was just sitting there doing nothing, had to turn off and go manual. Everything else seemed good - auto rain of fire seems fixed.

----------


## Mavmins

right, im pretty sure ive nailed it this time ! sorry about that, couldn't work out why it was doing it for ages ! If you redownload the beta it 'should' be fixed and not hang on shadowburn anymore

Auto RoF hasnt had any changes made, the only thing that causes it trouble is the mouse position on the screen, just move it a bit away and it will activate

----------


## Kinkeh

> right, im pretty sure ive nailed it this time ! sorry about that, couldn't work out why it was doing it for ages ! If you redownload the beta it 'should' be fixed and not hang on shadowburn anymore
> 
> Auto RoF hasnt had any changes made, the only thing that causes it trouble is the mouse position on the screen, just move it a bit away and it will activate


Suggestion:
Add a UnitIsUnit("target", "mouseover") check to automatic rain of fire, so it doesn't cast it mindlessly and will at least check if we're hovered over our target. Only bad thing about this is fights like ji-kun and durumu because they're hovering in the air so possibly just disable that check if our targets are those. 

I'll re-download and see if shadowburn was fixed.
EDIT: Yea shadowburn is working nicely now  :Smile: , all good.

----------


## deathndecay

Mavs would you like some dedicated webspace just for your profile, a little forum and some unlimited upload


Free? 
I would do this for you just because I hate your broken download links....

I would actually like to do this for everybody because I hate trying to find profiles that are for other classes and then when I actually do find them either outdated broken don't have any comments or reviews and you really don't know how good they work I was thinking about setting up a web space where players and developers can collaborate about PQR Profiles

----------


## Mavmins

sounds great deathndecay, i dont know why the dropbox link doesnt work sometimes though !

not sure about the unitisunit check Kinkeh, on some mobs you can actually just hover over them and it works so i dunno how to actually fix it, i think most people just use manual ROF but ill do some tinkering and test it, i think thats the only thing i really need to 'fix'. its taken me a while cause its my first profile, if I do any more they should be a lot quicker to get up to speed but i think most are covered now

----------


## deathndecay

yep I am completely fed up with Dropbox links on why they don't work from sometime but I think I am going to make a website where players can upload their profiles I would also include some sort of like Dropbox 4 players to be able to download and modify their profiles as they see fit

I am going to start working on it after my raid tonight

----------


## billybuffalo

I will download new beta in a bit. Thanks mav!

----------


## Stanley41now

Thank you for giving credit to the much deserving devs

----------


## deathndecay

Website created with a phpbb3 forum, working on a place where players and devs can store their profiles, also one of the contribs on the forum is helping with some coding as well

----------


## Mavmins

You should probably make a new thread for your site so it doesn't get lost in here and everyone can access it.

I notice there are a couple of paid for Destro profiles, anyone have any experience with them ? I'm curious how they compare DPS and feature wise with mine, but not so curious I'm gonna pay for them !

----------


## novicane

killed about 7 bosses last night in ToT - did excellent, thanks mav.

----------


## LazyRaider

yours is the best man, haven't seen any other working destro profiles i awhile

----------


## Axercis

I do notice that using the 1.25 (non-beta) that AoE mode seems to still fire off Chaos Bolt when you have four embers. There are some fights like heroic Megaera where you want to burst down a bunch of low-health adds ASAP, and due to the number of them, Rain of Fire generates embers very quickly. The probem here is you generate four embers super quick, and start Chaos Bolting, rather than FnB Incinerating and FnB Conflagrating.

Very happy with the profile otherwise.

----------


## Mavmins

i could add a toggle to disable chaos bolt altogether during AOE ? I don't have any experience of heroic TOT so reliant on you guys for feedback

----------


## LazyRaider

that would be a good addition, sometimes itll fire off 3 CBs instead of just aoeing junk down

----------


## Mavmins

ok beta is updated, it now wont fire off chaosbolt under AOE_MODE, ill work on a more elegant solution once 5.3 hits which should make managing AOE a bit friendlier

----------


## Axercis

Wow, that was really quick turnaround. Thank you, I'll test the beta tonight!

----------


## billybuffalo

I think your beta is rdy to be the real deal Mav. Its working great. Everything has tested out positive for me. None of my raid members can touch me in dps anymore. Much credit to you.


So, what other classes do you play???? I have some other 90's that could use your profiles.  :Smile:

----------


## Mavmins

erm well i only made this one because there wern't any others and I play a lock, i could make another one, it probably wouldn't take me so long but I think i'll wait until 5.3 hits to see how things have changed. Maybe a shaman profile, but most classes have plenty of their specs covered so i could just integrate a bunch of PQI options into an existing one

----------


## Teraphim

Hey Mavmins, great work on the profile, love it.
Been testing it out in ToT 25 normal the last weeks and it works great.

I did have a couple of hangs on iron-qon, but after a few seconds/buttonspams it picked up nicely.
also, with auto RoF it sometimes hangs aswell if your mousecursor is too far away, but that's my own fault I guess.

there's one thing I would like to ask of you, since I'm a noob in coding: during Havoc, is there any way you could make an option to cast incinerate x3 instead of chaosbolt? I notice a pretty decent damage increase when I manually do it like that, instead of using CB.
also one thing that might be usefull is (at 20% target hp) to cast havoc + shadowburn x3, as it always burns through burning embers as soon as the 20% target is met, wich leaves no place for cleaving anymore.

thx and cheers m8

----------


## Apocalypse59

Could you please add in a pause toggle function into PQI?

----------


## billybuffalo

> Could you please add in a pause toggle function into PQI?


Yes, this is always a good option to have.

----------


## deathndecay

Mav

I want to make sure you are the first person to use the resource and because you have made a profile that has made my life a hell of a lot easier I would like to make sure that this is actually going to be something that you personally enjoy using 2promote your profile

I am currently working on purchasing a dedicated server to host the website and also few other services that will make hosting profiles much easier

everything should be complete by Sunday

----------


## Mavmins

> Could you please add in a pause toggle function into PQI?


yeah sure i'll add it in tonight. That will be the last thing I change on the beta before I release it as the official one, I think its pretty stable now.




> Hey Mavmins, great work on the profile, love it.
> Been testing it out in ToT 25 normal the last weeks and it works great.
> 
> I did have a couple of hangs on iron-qon, but after a few seconds/buttonspams it picked up nicely.
> also, with auto RoF it sometimes hangs aswell if your mousecursor is too far away, but that's my own fault I guess.
> 
> there's one thing I would like to ask of you, since I'm a noob in coding: during Havoc, is there any way you could make an option to cast incinerate x3 instead of chaosbolt? I notice a pretty decent damage increase when I manually do it like that, instead of using CB.
> also one thing that might be usefull is (at 20% target hp) to cast havoc + shadowburn x3, as it always burns through burning embers as soon as the 20% target is met, wich leaves no place for cleaving anymore.
> 
> thx and cheers m8


Auto ROF is a pain to be honest, I would recommend not using it but I'm not going to take it out because I know a few people like it. Manual ROF is a lot friendlier and there isn't really much I ca tweak with ROF until PQR3 if/ever gets released so you can drop AOE on a Unit instead of a physical location.

The Havoc stuff seems simple but I know it isn't. I will have a think about it but I would have to gut a lot of the conditions I use to force the profile to behave in certain ways. At the moment it just shouldn't cast incinerate if havoc is up so I'll do some testing and see if I can provide an option for how you want havoc to behave.

havoc Shadowburn is a great idea and its been on my radar, but I haven't been able to force PQR to save up 3 embers then havoc and shadowburn x3 but ill look into it for a future release in beta, for now ill just add the pause function

----------


## Apocalypse59

> yeah sure i'll add it in tonight. That will be the last thing I change on the beta before I release it as the official one, I think its pretty stable now.


Thank you Mavmins.

----------


## Mavmins

Download new beta and it has a pause button you can set in PQI like all the other hotkeys. Thats the last change to the beta, gonna give it another day or 2 for feedback then push it as main update to front page.

Enjoy !

----------


## billybuffalo

Well done Mav...

----------


## billybuffalo

umm...whats up with profile...

new beta d/l is not working at all for me right now...

I am having to use the last release

----------


## Mavmins

whats it doing or not billy ? the only thing changed is the pause PQI toggle, is it stuck in pause ? Check pause isnt bound to something else as well, ill have a look now

Mine is working fine, pause or no pause. I just downloaded the beta and that works too for me. Anyone else having an issue with it ? I cant fix it if I cant break it  :Frown:

----------


## billybuffalo

> whats it doing or not billy ? the only thing changed is the pause PQI toggle, is it stuck in pause ? Check pause isnt bound to something else as well, ill have a look now
> 
> Mine is working fine, pause or no pause. I just downloaded the beta and that works too for me. Anyone else having an issue with it ? I cant fix it if I cant break it


To be honest, I have no idea why it didnt work for me.

I d/l'd newest version, and then started a fresh 10 man msv. It would not even start. I ended up mid fight having to extract one of the early versions of the beta into the profile folder to get it to work.

I have since then, deleted everything, and re extracted the newest beta, and it is working for my dailies. I think I may have needed a reloadUI and didnt do it. Because i have logged out since the problems.

So prolly false alarm, and I just needed a console reload....

will test some more tomorrow.

----------


## Mavmins

phew ok, let me know if it does it again and ill get right onto it but i think its ok for now !

----------


## Captncrunch

I downloaded the new beta version and it seems to be working great for me.

----------


## dxterminator

the left control mouse over havoc doesnt seem to work for me

----------


## Mavmins

beta or 1.25 ? it will only go off if you have an ember for a chaos bolt AND the mouseover isnt your current target

----------


## Phishstick

full clear this week- with beta everything worked great

some possible tweaks for heroics would be nice

on Heroic tortos targeting crystal should only cast a insta spell fell flame would be great... over and over having it caos bolt is bad 

Heroic Horridon should do the same as tortos for the pink dino only quick cast spells cancelling caos bolt etc

but even without that profile is EPIC


http://www.wowhead.com/npc=69639/humming-crystal tortos -

http://www.wowhead.com/npc=70688/direhorn-spirit horridon

----------


## billybuffalo

Is it possible to rename your profile file names? So I can have the beta and the stable version in the folder at the same time. I would like to be able to switch between the two for now without having to extract each file into the folder as I need to use them.... if that makes any sense at all..




Also, can the beta and the stable version be updated through PQR, or only the stable version?

----------


## Mavmins

The beta profile is going to be the main profile as of tomorrow, don't think anyone has found any bugs with it. 
I'll make any new beta have a different file name so you can have both of them which will also let you update beta through PQR

I don't have a guild that does heroics so I can't test any HC boss specific features but I'll give it a go in the next beta for you Phishstick

----------


## Phishstick

> The beta profile is going to be the main profile as of tomorrow, don't think anyone has found any bugs with it. 
> I'll make any new beta have a different file name so you can have both of them which will also let you update beta through PQR
> 
> I don't have a guild that does heroics so I can't test any HC boss specific features but I'll give it a go in the next beta for you Phishstick



That would be great thx il test it out and report when its ready.

----------


## Corey614

Just wanted to report a bug. Automatic Rain of Fire is causing the profile to lock up

----------


## deathndecay

Still using .9 because in chat it doesnt say AOE mode Entered/Left and doesnt say Rain of fire on/off


Its not my system its the version 1.25 broken

----------


## mrkebo

It works just fine for me.. Not sure what to tell you..

----------


## billybuffalo

> Still using .9 because in chat it doesnt say AOE mode Entered/Left and doesnt say Rain of fire on/off
> 
> 
> Its not my system its the version 1.25 broken


If u d/l the newest beta, it is an option to turn it on/off.

Works for me.

----------


## billybuffalo

> Just wanted to report a bug. Automatic Rain of Fire is causing the profile to lock up


U, i think would be the nly one. 

I wouldnt use auto rof. Use manual. It really is better that way.


I would remove auto rof from the profile personally.

----------


## Phishstick

> U, i think would be the nly one. 
> 
> I wouldnt use auto rof. Use manual. It really is better that way.
> 
> 
> I would remove auto rof from the profile personally.



No please  :Smile:  i use it sometimes.

----------


## Mavmins

im not gonna remove it, but i would suggest using manual ROF if you have problems with it. The profile is fine, its the damn targetting thats off and no aoe code is any better

----------


## billybuffalo

Question for anyone who knows...

This profile used to act like it had the boss checks for amber and windlord. Meaning it used to do the interupts for amber and would throw the spear for windlord on its own.

Now it does not.

I have recently separated all of my profiles into their own folders, as if I have multiple copies of PQR installed. Is it possible that PQR was reading multiple data files at the same time?????

I promise this was working at one point.

----------


## Mavmins

the old data file that blaythe used was from either soapbox or nilrem and it contained some boss specific checks, when i remade it i took all that out and made a new data file because i didnt know how it worked, this profile i can update and change anything i want because i wrote it myself so I understand how it works now but specific boss related functions I havent tackled yet
so you're not going mad  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## billybuffalo

> the old data file that blaythe used was from either soapbox or nilrem and it contained some boss specific checks, when i remade it i took all that out and made a new data file because i didnt know how it worked, this profile i can update and change anything i want because i wrote it myself so I understand how it works now but specific boss related functions I havent tackled yet
> so you're not going mad


Ahhh, ok.mthanks. Lol

----------


## novicane

> im not gonna remove it, but i would suggest using manual ROF if you have problems with it. The profile is fine, its the damn targetting thats off and no aoe code is any better


I had ROF off and AOE on last night and it was doing some weird random lock ups on ToT bosses... I can't quite put my finger on it. I will do more testing.

----------


## billybuffalo

Ran profile in ToT last night. It is a boss, and is working great for me Mav.

----------


## billybuffalo

Is the beta the official version yet Mav??

----------


## Mavmins

yeah you can update to 1.5 which is the same as the latest beta version. next update will be fixing anything that breaks for 5.3 patch

----------


## billybuffalo

> yeah you can update to 1.5 which is the same as the latest beta version. next update will be fixing anything that breaks for 5.3 patch


Excellent man!

----------


## LazyRaider

updated, ranked on multiple N fights now, no H

----------


## mrkebo

Did you notice the profile not saving embers for the DS phases?

----------


## LazyRaider

Its saving embers perfectly for me, sometimes i have embers built up and it wont burn em off

----------


## sparkyiezz

For some reason i only get 60k dps  :Frown: , not sure if it is my armour or something i used mr robot or something for the enchants and gems and reforges Level 90 Undead Warlock | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory, is it my armour which is making me such low dps?

----------


## billybuffalo

> For some reason i only get 60k dps , not sure if it is my armour or something i used mr robot or something for the enchants and gems and reforges Level 90 Undead Warlock | WoW World of Warcraft Armory Profiles | Masked Armory, is it my armour which is making me such low dps?


Less mastery and more crit. At your ilvl I would also take a little bit of your haste and transfer that into a mix of crit and mastery. 

I would hold around 3700 haste until you get to around 505 ilvl, and then bump that up to about 4500. The rest of your stats, just play around on a training dummy to balance what u think is best.

Keep in mind, mastery is going to dominate in a fight like horridon. A jinroch style fight, crit and haste will be a better combo.

----------


## LazyRaider

Mav:

its locking up in aoe mode now when it doesnt have embers... previously it would just conitue with normal rotation

----------


## Captncrunch

> Mav:
> 
> its locking up in aoe mode now when it doesnt have embers... previously it would just conitue with normal rotation


that's because you need to erase the beta files and data then download the final rotation, it will fix it.

----------


## LazyRaider

I did before I downloaded the new files, including data files

----------


## novicane

> Mav:
> 
> its locking up in aoe mode now when it doesnt have embers... previously it would just conitue with normal rotation


Yep i did more testing last night, mine always locks up at conflag , atleast thats what pqi is trying to cast when in aoe mode.

Ive deleted luas aim pretty sure, ill verify again.

----------


## Mavmins

Ok thanks for the update, I'll look at this tonight. The current version is the exact same beta people have been using for a while so not sure why its suddenly decided to lock up. I don't use AoE mode much myself so hopefully I can narrow it down. Could you tell me if DarkSoul was ready to cast when it was locking up or not ?

----------


## novicane

> Ok thanks for the update, I'll look at this tonight. The current version is the exact same beta people have been using for a while so not sure why its suddenly decided to lock up. I don't use AoE mode much myself so hopefully I can narrow it down. Could you tell me if DarkSoul was ready to cast when it was locking up or not ?


Both. I took screen shots, in both cases (darksoul up or down) it was trying to cast conflag. (imgur: the simple image sharer)

To note i just finished the green fire quest line - seems like after i completed this it started because i used AOE mode for the imps flawlessly. Not sure if the color change of the spells has changed some spells IDs...but that wouldn't make sense because single target mode works excellent...

I'll do more testing and let you know if i can find a cause as well.

----------


## Phishstick

> Both. I took screen shots, in both cases (darksoul up or down) it was trying to cast conflag. (imgur: the simple image sharer)
> 
> To note i just finished the green fire quest line - seems like after i completed this it started because i used AOE mode for the imps flawlessly. Not sure if the color change of the spells has changed some spells IDs...but that wouldn't make sense because single target mode works excellent...
> 
> I'll do more testing and let you know if i can find a cause as well.


Just to chime in i have been using green fire for many weeks not a issue for me

----------


## novicane

> Just to chime in i have been using green fire for many weeks not a issue for me


Sounds like its just me and few other folks then if no one else is having issues prob something local then.

I'll do a full wipe of my PQR folder, PQI addon folder, and reinstall tonight.

----------


## billybuffalo

> Sounds like its just me and few other folks then if no one else is having issues prob something local then.
> 
> I'll do a full wipe of my PQR folder, PQI addon folder, and reinstall tonight.


Im gonna do this as well.

Aoe mode worked flawless for horridon fight. When i got to tortos and targeted a bat, it would stop. Everytime. Dont have any other variables besides that im afraid.

Also Mav, ive noticed the profile starts with immolate. It wont put coe on my target, i either have to start with coe, which i normally do, or add it myself during target switching.

----------


## LazyRaider

I'll do a fresh install a well, it was working fully on AoE from Sunday, dunno what happened since then

----------


## genebart

I had it hang up on AOE for me as well... same description as those above.

----------


## Mavmins

hmmm dont think there was any updates gone out, so ill look into it

Re Curse of elements, it wont cast curse of elements unless the target is a boss, and if someone else already has a similar debuff on the boss it wont cast because you're just overwriting it and losing a GCD

----------


## Mavmins

Update to 1.55 to fix the AoE pause

----------


## billybuffalo

> Update to 1.55 to fix the AoE pause


What did it end up being?

----------


## Mavmins

a check i used to not cast incinerate without FnB during AOE mode, but i only tested it on like 3+ targets so i always had embers

----------


## LazyRaider

the new update took away the time to save to shadowburn/chaos bolt, was that intentional?

----------


## LazyRaider

could you bring back the right shift = pause rotation as well please?

----------


## tigole1

hey mav i was wonde5ring if your doing the last boss for green fire quest? when i enslaved the pitlord the pqr stops working wondering if you could code it in  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Mavmins

> the new update took away the time to save to shadowburn/chaos bolt, was that intentional?


Did you update through PQR or download the zip file ? You needed to update via the PQR Rotation editor, but ive changed the zip file now too





> hey mav i was wonde5ring if your doing the last boss for green fire quest? when i enslaved the pitlord the pqr stops working wondering if you could code it in


I dont have a book  :Frown:  what is it stopping on ? I can try and fix it, maybe disable summon pet or something that might be it

----------


## Phishstick

Hey Mav any chance on getting those priority adds for heroic ei using fel flame if target is?

got a Heroic raid tonight so i can test-- no pressure ":P i can always go manual for these just trying to make everyone's life easier  :Smile:

----------


## novicane

make a macro for enslaving / reenslaving the pit lord. I paused the profile for that.

----------


## billybuffalo

> Did you update through PQR or download the zip file ? You needed to update via the PQR Rotation editor, but ive changed the zip file now too
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I dont have a book  what is it stopping on ? I can try and fix it, maybe disable summon pet or something that might be it




I have been trying to figure out a way to to ask you to do something about this.... A separate profile for the green fire quest! i am on kanrethad as well. If you could modify a copy of the profile that could handle the variables in that fight, I WOULD PAY YOU MAN!  :Smile: 

It would require timers and auto targeting at certain times....oh man that would be incredible if you could pull that off!


I would def help with testing and getting you the timing of the fight if you wanted to try that...


It is a set time when each add comes out and you could use a certain strat as well. Ive seen 2 that work, and one that I think would be easy for you to code. Let me know if you want some info on the fight. wink wink wink

Edit:


Ever thought of using SVN for updating the profile? Seems pretty handy. I know nothing of how this works or what it requires you to do. Just a thought.

----------


## Mavmins

I dunno how auto targetting would work but it might be possible, I'll have a read up on the fight and see if I can think of some way of doing it.
i'm not great at coding to be honest and I only made this profile because no one else had done one so it might be a bit beyond me but if you wanna send me some stuff to look at for the fight I certainly can but I cant test it until I get a book

Once 5.3 is out i'll look at the heroic stuff Phishsticks, I think its gonna hit next week and wanna make sure the profile works asap after it hits, i wont be able to test it because my guild doesnt do heroics so you guys will need to test it for me

i can look at an SVN solution, dont really know anything about it but cant see why it would be hard to set up !

----------


## billybuffalo

> I dunno how auto targetting would work but it might be possible, I'll have a read up on the fight and see if I can think of some way of doing it.
> i'm not great at coding to be honest and I only made this profile because no one else had done one so it might be a bit beyond me but if you wanna send me some stuff to look at for the fight I certainly can but I cant test it until I get a book
> 
> Once 5.3 is out i'll look at the heroic stuff Phishsticks, I think its gonna hit next week and wanna make sure the profile works asap after it hits, i wont be able to test it because my guild doesnt do heroics so you guys will need to test it for me
> 
> i can look at an SVN solution, dont really know anything about it but cant see why it would be hard to set up !



As far as the green fire quest testing, till you get a book I will do all the testing for you. I am sure others here would as well.

----------


## novicane

by the way 1.55 is working great. thanks mav. If you had a paypal i'd send you some compensation.

----------


## Chinaboy

mav for unerring vision of lei shen can you let the profile cast immolate first then chaosbolt?

----------


## Mavmins

im not sure thats doable, 1.5s imolate, 3s chaosbolt and trinket proc lasts 4s

----------


## Chinaboy

hmm my immo is 1.23 sec and planning on using chaosbolt with backdraft but it hard to time, but if you do that right you will get tons of embers from immo crits

----------


## tigole1

for the grene fire quest, its just the rotation stops when i enslave the pitlord for some odd reason. Then rotation go fine once i have my observer out. its strange not sure if anyone else experience it.

----------


## Phishstick

> for the grene fire quest, its just the rotation stops when i enslave the pitlord for some odd reason. Then rotation go fine once i have my observer out. its strange not sure if anyone else experience it.


for that fight you want to spec into grim of sac since you will have a enslaved demon you will not benefit from using that talent using gosac you still get to use the enslave demon+get the gosac bonus

and profile should not glitch out anymore since it has something to do with not having a proper pet when you comand demon

----------


## Mavmins

I'll check what gets returned by 'has pet' later, i think that might be the issue as I'm not sure an enslaved demon counts (thats off the top of my head why it doesnt work)

----------


## billybuffalo

Hey Mav, I have most of next week off from work, and will be working on the green fire quest. Ill take notes as to some of the variables you would have to account for in the profile. Hopefully i just kill the bastard but, it would still help someone else.

----------


## Phishstick

> I dunno how auto targetting would work but it might be possible, I'll have a read up on the fight and see if I can think of some way of doing it.
> i'm not great at coding to be honest and I only made this profile because no one else had done one so it might be a bit beyond me but if you wanna send me some stuff to look at for the fight I certainly can but I cant test it until I get a book
> 
> Once 5.3 is out i'll look at the heroic stuff Phishsticks, I think its gonna hit next week and wanna make sure the profile works asap after it hits, i wont be able to test it because my guild doesnt do heroics so you guys will need to test it for me
> 
> i can look at an SVN solution, dont really know anything about it but cant see why it would be hard to set up !



Hey Mav i rly appreciate what you have done here and i came up with a way easier way to fix the heroic issues.

Instead of having a complex "if target is" thing you could just add a pqi toggle for fel flame so say if i set it to Rshift is down it just spams fel flame this way its optional and can be turned off and should be easy to add.

----------


## billybuffalo

So I did notice the profile stopping on the green fire fight as well. It seemed to have something to do with grimsac... seemed like anytime I sacrificed the imp it would encounter an issue, whereas it also seemed to do fine with the fel hunter sacrificed..... not 100% about the pet thing but, it did stop..

----------


## TuraelDX

hey Mavmins!

the first thing is thank you awesome profile!
my question is, what must i do to add Curse of the Elements before cast Immolate?

sry for my english

Thanks

----------


## Mavmins

it should already be casting curse of elements, but it will only do this on bosses AND if no one else has applied a similar debuff
the easiest way to check if it is working is on a raiders training dummy, target it, send you pet in to attack and the first thing it should do is cast curse of elements. If it doesnt do that (and it is definitley a raiders dummy) then let me know

----------


## mrkian

Hey there. I have been using PQR for the past few weeks and I am still relatively new to the program. I downloaded this CR to use on my Destruction Lock. Everything loads fine, and I am able to configure my rotation in game via the PQI addon. However, when I start your profile (it is updated) all it does is spam immolate and incenerate. It does not cast any other spells (chaos bolt etc). I am sure this is caused by user error. Do you have any suggestions on how to fix this? I have tried re installing multiple copies of both PQR, PQI, and your routines with no success. Thank you for your time and help. 

~Kian~

----------


## billybuffalo

> Hey there. I have been using PQR for the past few weeks and I am still relatively new to the program. I downloaded this CR to use on my Destruction Lock. Everything loads fine, and I am able to configure my rotation in game via the PQI addon. However, when I start your profile (it is updated) all it does is spam immolate and incenerate. It does not cast any other spells (chaos bolt etc). I am sure this is caused by user error. Do you have any suggestions on how to fix this? I have tried re installing multiple copies of both PQR, PQI, and your routines with no success. Thank you for your time and help. 
> 
> ~Kian~


Update to the latest version of the profile and pqi

----------


## mrkian

As I noted in my previous post, I have done that. Thank you for your help though. Any other suggestions?

----------


## Mavmins

> As I noted in my previous post, I have done that. Thank you for your help though. Any other suggestions?


Have you activated DarkSoul ? 
When you load the profile, the PQI window should pop up with all the various options, one of them is 'Ember Save Chaos Bolt' if you untick it the profile should chaos bolt normally

The way the profile works is that when Dark Soul is less than 20s away from being ready it starts saving embers so you can do burst dmg and when you activate it will chaos bolt all your embers, unticking that option will disable that ember saving and cast them normally when you have 2 or more embers

----------


## mrkian

Ah I knew I was doing something wrong/didnt quite understand what to set the PQ interface to. Thank you for the response, Mavmins!

----------


## Mavmins

no worries, i should probably make a guide to all the options, not sure they are as clear as they can be

----------


## Mavmins

anyone interested if I make an Elemental Shaman profile ? dunno what the ones out there are like in a raid environment but I can think of lots of options i dont see

----------


## Ninjaderp

I think people would be very positive to that, the more options the better for the users!

----------


## froggystyle

always room for any good class i know soapbox made a descent one last tier

----------


## TuraelDX

how i can deactivate rain of fire in instances? auto rain of fire is deactivated but dont work for me. i will manually use rof.



please help

----------


## Ninjaderp

Right-Alt is the modifier for Auto-Rain of Fire, it even shows a message in the chat when its deactive/active ^^

----------


## TuraelDX

restart fixed this

----------


## billybuffalo

> anyone interested if I make an Elemental Shaman profile ? dunno what the ones out there are like in a raid environment but I can think of lots of options i dont see


I would be very interested in this.

----------


## Apocalypse59

How do I change the Pause Rotation key from toggle to only whenever the set modifier is pushed down?

----------


## billybuffalo

That makes me wonder now....... Does the pause rotation key need to be held or just pressed once to toggle the rotation off? I assumed i had to hold the key down and when i released it, it would resume again.

----------


## billybuffalo

Something that i found with the profile Mav, u have dark soul not popping with lust which is perfect but, the racials are popping. Can u fix that? I also noticed that on spirit kings, doomguard will pop when the first boss is under 20%. I really dont care that is does that since msv is just a enchanting mats farm for my lock but, maybe something to look at?

----------


## billybuffalo

> anyone interested if I make an Elemental Shaman profile ? dunno what the ones out there are like in a raid environment but I can think of lots of options i dont see


I did more testing of cpo's ele profile, and it still goes oom without the healing for me. I really couldnt tell u why, since i am not very skilled with a shaman but, if i do the rotation myself i do not go oom and i pull the same dps. That right there tells me that a properly designed profile is needed. If I can get the same dps as a profile in ele shaman, it could be better.  :Smile:

----------


## Mavmins

same problem on megaera with doomguard popping, i would disable doomguard for those fights tbh and pop it manually if its a problem, seeing as each head has the same HP it never really bothered me, likewise on spirit kings

the pause function is a toggle at the moment, just like rain of fire or any other ability, I think its easy to make it a hold down thing if thats what people prefer ? I never use it myself.

The only problems I had with that profile in terms of mana was AOEing stuff without the proper number of adds to refresh your mana. Elemental shaman DPS is fairly basic, im just working on adding a truck load of options to a profile so you can set whatever hotkeys etc you want for each boss, like mouseover hex or bind elemental toggle for Lei Sin, and also auto defences and things. Im working on it in my spare time, the dps rotation is done, its pretty simple as its an actual priority list rather than being more complicated like a lock. Just figuring out totems and stuff atm and should have a beta in a couple of days

----------


## durankan

i did notice that its always casting immolate twice on the same target. is this intended?

----------


## Mavmins

shouldn't be, anyone else noticed this ? Can't say Ive ever had that problem since I wrote the profile

----------


## ricanek

Why are the shift ctrl and alt functions not working?

----------


## Mavmins

have you got PQInterface installed ? all those functions are set in there. The pink text that pops up when you open the profile is just the default binds, it is completely customisable from PQI

----------


## Mavmins

> Something that i found with the profile Mav, u have dark soul not popping with lust which is perfect but, the racials are popping. Can u fix that? I also noticed that on spirit kings, doomguard will pop when the first boss is under 20%. I really dont care that is does that since msv is just a enchanting mats farm for my lock but, maybe something to look at?


Dont people want racials popping with bloodlust ? You can just untick Auto Racials in PQI if you want to use them manually

----------


## slyy09

first of all just like to say thanks for all the work gone into this profile i have been using it for 3 weeks now and its been great. would just like some help with 2 things pelase. firstly i dont understand how to use the middle mouse function i want it to cast banish. also the auto girmorie of sacrafice isnt working for me it summons the pet but doesnt sacrafice it

Thankyou

----------


## billybuffalo

> shouldn't be, anyone else noticed this ? Can't say Ive ever had that problem since I wrote the profile


It doesnt do it for me.

Your profile is 2nd to none man. I rank at 517 ilvl almost every fight i do.

Thanks again Mav!

----------


## billybuffalo

> Dont people want racials popping with bloodlust ? You can just untick Auto Racials in PQI if you want to use them manually


Yeah this is what i did. Lust at the pull sucks for destro locks. I try and get my group to wait 30 seconds or so. At least give me a chance to build embers.  :Smile:

----------


## LazyRaider

> It doesnt do it for me.
> 
> Your profile is 2nd to none man. I rank at 517 ilvl almost every fight i do.
> 
> Thanks again Mav!


You must have premium WoL then, or be in a 25man.

----------


## imdasandman

> You must have premium WoL then, or be in a 25man.


U can rank at 517... On my dk which is 518 i always rank in the top 120

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## froggystyle

i'm near ranking witha 500 ilvl 95% dmg avg

----------


## Apocalypse59

> the pause function is a toggle at the moment, just like rain of fire or any other ability, I think its easy to make it a hold down thing if thats what people prefer ? I never use it myself.


Please consider that change. I really feel the pause button is mainly for quick movement, and to use your own bound modifiers and macros. The current implementation of it just feels awkward. Though I'd like to hear others opinions.

----------


## Apocalypse59

> U can rank at 517... On my dk which is 518 i always rank in the top 120


Frost or Unholy and are you using Rubims, or your own custom edit?

----------


## billybuffalo

> You must have premium WoL then, or be in a 25man.


Im in 10 man and do not have premium wol.

I have a solid stat priority and this profile is the shit!

----------


## Mavmins

so here is my PQI for Elemental Shaman I'm going to be working to, not sure how long its gonna take me. Any comments on anything I've missed ? Basicaly I want it so you can set whatever hotkeys you need for any boss, hence the truck load of options, some you might want banish on, some hex, etc

----------


## Mavmins

> Please consider that change. I really feel the pause button is mainly for quick movement, and to use your own bound modifiers and macros. The current implementation of it just feels awkward. Though I'd like to hear others opinions.


I'll change that either today or tomorrow and upload a beta for you to test if you like it more




> first of all just like to say thanks for all the work gone into this profile i have been using it for 3 weeks now and its been great. would just like some help with 2 things pelase. firstly i dont understand how to use the middle mouse function i want it to cast banish. also the auto girmorie of sacrafice isnt working for me it summons the pet but doesnt sacrafice it
> 
> Thankyou


Middle mouse is an override function, so if you hold mouse3 down on any spell on your bar it will cast that instead of the rotation spell, so you would hold it down over banish for example
I'll check GoSac for you but it was working. It should only sacrifice the pet in combat though and not prepull, you can always do that manually or I could shift it outside of the combat section. Not really played with it much, GoSac is a DPS loss compared to Grimoire of Supremacy

----------


## Morx

Dropbox download link in first post, so profile and all your other profiles can be downloaded straight through PQR would make things more convenient.

Thank you for your hard work.

----------


## Mavmins

There is a Dropbox link in the main post, it says in big red letters, download here
I only have the warlock profile at the moment, the elemental shaman is something I'm tinkering with and isn't released yet, and I might just play with it for my own amusement as there are already a few shaman profiles out there.

----------


## Morx

Lol, thanks for your response.

I'm talking about a .txt drop box link that lets people download the entire profile through the "Download Profile from URL" link in PQR.

Doesn't matter, already downloaded the profile, and as you say, it can be updated from PQR.

----------


## Mavmins

Ah sry didn't realise what you meant, ill add that next update

----------


## Apocalypse59

> so here is my PQI for Elemental Shaman I'm going to be working to, not sure how long its gonna take me. Any comments on anything I've missed ? Basicaly I want it so you can set whatever hotkeys you need for any boss, hence the truck load of options, some you might want banish on, some hex, etc


Nothing else to say, but damn that looks incredible.

----------


## Jaylock

Hi, I have downloaded your profile, and i appreciate the work you have done. 

That being said, i am having problems with the profile and i think i should pulling a lot more dps.

Here are the issues:

1) the profile stops casting every 30 seconds or so. Literally just stands there. Im not sure whats going on with that.

2) the profile seems to not be doing the rotation properly. I am at about an item level of 478, and im only pulling 44k dps with the profile fully raid buffed. 

Can you help me out? Am i doing something wrong? I have had PQR rotation bot for a long time and have used other profiles flawlessly, but this one seems to not work correctly. I downloaded PQI, but im not sure what to do with it. Is it the same as PQR? 

Please help me. I appreciate any feedback i get. Thanks!

----------


## billybuffalo

> Hi, I have downloaded your profile, and i appreciate the work you have done. 
> 
> That being said, i am having problems with the profile and i think i should pulling a lot more dps.
> 
> Here are the issues:
> 
> 1) the profile stops casting every 30 seconds or so. Literally just stands there. Im not sure whats going on with that.
> 
> 2) the profile seems to not be doing the rotation properly. I am at about an item level of 478, and im only pulling 44k dps with the profile fully raid buffed. 
> ...



This profile works great. I would say make sure u have pqi installed properly, and that your stats are the way they should be.

----------


## imdasandman

> Hi, I have downloaded your profile, and i appreciate the work you have done. 
> 
> That being said, i am having problems with the profile and i think i should pulling a lot more dps.
> 
> Here are the issues:
> 
> 1) the profile stops casting every 30 seconds or so. Literally just stands there. Im not sure whats going on with that.
> 
> 2) the profile seems to not be doing the rotation properly. I am at about an item level of 478, and im only pulling 44k dps with the profile fully raid buffed. 
> ...


When you download pqi it will have a folder and a file. Put the folder in your wow addons folder and put the data file in your pqr data file.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2

----------


## Mavmins

If you dont have PQI it shouldnt run at all. If you do and it is underperforming then you will need to tell me why that is so I can look at it as I've got pages of people saying it pulls really good numbers. If you are not activating Dark Soul, and haven't unticked 'Ember Save Chaos Bolt' in PQI then it wont fire off any chaos bolts, that might be a good place to start

----------


## Captncrunch

25 man Horridon, 260k dps, i518, top damage..I'd say the profile works great! As far as rain of fire locking up, that has only been operator error from my experience. If you are angled wrong with the camera and don't have the cursor flush with the ground, just like you would without pqr, it will lock up, its almost unavoidable. Either people need to learn to angle it right or take it off auto....but it will unlock once rof is cast.

----------


## Axercis

> 25 man Horridon, 260k dps, i518, top damage..I'd say the profile works great! As far as rain of fire locking up, that has only been operator error from my experience. If you are angled wrong with the camera and don't have the cursor flush with the ground, just like you would without pqr, it will lock up, its almost unavoidable. Either people need to learn to angle it right or take it off auto....but it will unlock once rof is cast.


Agreed on the ROF. 

I find it to be particularly problematic on fights like H:Megaera when your raid positioning somewhat requires you to be near max range. Is there a boolean that will NOT freeze the rotation if you try to execute an RoF just out of range? A rangecheck that will allow the rotation to continue without RoF?

----------


## billybuffalo

It has been stated multiple times in this thread, just dont use auto rof and the profile is fine.

----------


## Captncrunch

> Agreed on the ROF. 
> 
> I find it to be particularly problematic on fights like H:Megaera when your raid positioning somewhat requires you to be near max range. Is there a boolean that will NOT freeze the rotation if you try to execute an RoF just out of range? A rangecheck that will allow the rotation to continue without RoF?


I actually hold down the left and right click when I swap heads and release them when my mouse is over the next head and it cast rof. So in a way I intentionally freeze the rotation.

----------


## Mavmins

All of the AOE abilities I've seen in other peoples profiles are cast in the same was as my ROF. I honestly don't know of another way to do it as you can't range check a space, but can range check against a target, but the mouse position might be well beyond the target. In 5.4 ember generation is getting buffed I think and ROF removed from the single target rotation which will solve the problem. The new version of PQR was meant to support dropping AOE on a target rather than a location but it never got released so I think this is the only way to implement it for now. As people have said if you have trouble with Auto ROF then use the manual cast on a key toggle.

Hopefully 5.3 will hit sometime soon, I will update the Destruction profile to make sure AOE still works, add a couple more tweaks and then there's little else I can do to it. I don't sim my profiles, I look at the rotations / priority and then tweak them until they 'feel' right and don't do anything silly, thats worked I think with this profile so I'll keep doing that.

Elemental Shaman is coming along nicely, I just have lots of functions to code up but Ive used Cpoworks profile as a basis to speed things up but I've rewritten everything the way I like to do it. If there is enough demand the I'll release it for people to test.

I don't know if I'll make any more profiles, I tend to only make them for classes I play and for classes that don't have the level of profile support I would make myself. There are plenty of them out there now so we'll see.

----------


## Axercis

I understand Mav, and wasn't trying to be critical. Billybuffalo is wrong in that manual RoF will hang the rotation if it's out of range if you're holding the key down (at least for me.) I find that when a Chaos Bolt is casting or whatever, I sometimes pre-press the RoF button so that it executes during the next ability queue. As Capn stated, this method can be used to intentionally pause the rotation.

It sounds like Blizz is taking RoF out of the single-target rotation anyway in 5.4. 

I understand this is a limitation of PQR and not a profile problem. I was just hoping there was a way the RoF ability could be configured to not even try to cast if the reticle wasn't in range. It seems there isn't.

----------


## billybuffalo

> I understand Mav, and wasn't trying to be critical. Billybuffalo is wrong in that manual RoF will hang the rotation if it's out of range if you're holding the key down (at least for me.) I find that when a Chaos Bolt is casting or whatever, I sometimes pre-press the RoF button so that it executes during the next ability queue. As Capn stated, this method can be used to intentionally pause the rotation.
> 
> It sounds like Blizz is taking RoF out of the single-target rotation anyway in 5.4. 
> 
> I understand this is a limitation of PQR and not a profile problem. I was just hoping there was a way the RoF ability could be configured to not even try to cast if the reticle wasn't in range. It seems there isn't.




We have different definitions of hang the profile.

If u r holding the manual rof button while mouse is out of range, of course it is gonna stop doing anything. However, it doesnt stop the profile it just sits there and continues to try and cast rof. Which is what it should be doing. If you were not using the profile and tried to cast rof out of range what happens? It does the same thing. It just does it once instead of trying over and over.

Best thing to do in this case is either dont use rof at all, or move your mouse in range.o.O

----------


## Mavmins

I need some help with my shammy profile so rep to whoever can do it ! I need a list of spells to auto interrupt using wind shear, and also a list of things to purge for all MOP raids
Whoever puts it together for me gets to test the profile before its released  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## Sivers

Good afternoon, 

Great profile, but I'm running into an error whenever Backdraft isn't active. Basically, when I use all my Backdraft procs and there is nothing else to do, the profile will sit still and not cast anything. I'm using the latest PQRI, everything else works fine except when I don't have Backdraft lol. This is the error that pops up:

Message: [string "local Backdraft,_,_,BDStacks = UnitBuffID("..."]:33: attempt to compare nil with number
Time: 05/15/13 16:52:31
Count: 62
Stack: [C]: ?
[string "local Backdraft,_,_,BDStacks = UnitBuffID("..."]:33: in function `?'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:765: in function `PQR_NextAbility'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:534: in function `PQR_ExecuteRotation'
[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:287: in function <[string "if PQR_Addon_Loaded == nil then..."]:214>

Locals:

thanks for any help!

----------


## Mavmins

are you sure you're using the latest version of the profile ? I've never had that error before, and I dont think anyone else has.
I'll have a look into it though

----------


## Sivers

> are you sure you're using the latest version of the profile ? I've never had that error before, and I dont think anyone else has.
> I'll have a look into it though


yes, I am using 1.55. if you need any other info/logs let me know.

----------


## Nerder

> I need some help with my shammy profile so rep to whoever can do it ! I need a list of spells to auto interrupt using wind shear, and also a list of things to purge for all MOP raids
> Whoever puts it together for me gets to test the profile before its released


For your buff to purge why not just do a check if its able to be purged and for the interrupt... i.e.:


```
for i = 1, 40 do
    if select(9, UnitBuff("target", i)) == 1 then
        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(370), "target")
    end
end

if select(9, UnitCastingInfo("target")) == false
 or select(8, UnitChannelInfo("target")) == false then
    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(57994), "target")
end
```

the 9th check of UnitBuff is 

canStealOrPurge

and the 9th check for Casting and 8th for Channel is

notInterruptible

----------


## Mavmins

thats Nerder thats some handy code.
The problem is I only want to interrupt or purge REALLY important stuff, otherwise im losing a GCD casting it and only certain spells absolutley have to be interrupted or buffs purged. So I may as well check the specific spell casts.

@Sivers - I can't reproduce that error. Which options have you got enabled in PQInterface ?

----------


## Nerder

> thats Nerder thats some handy code.
> The problem is I only want to interrupt or purge REALLY important stuff, otherwise im losing a GCD casting it and only certain spells absolutley have to be interrupted or buffs purged. So I may as well check the specific spell casts.
> 
> @Sivers - I can't reproduce that error. Which options have you got enabled in PQInterface ?




```
if IsInRaid() then
    person = "raid"
elseif IsInGroup() then
    person = "party"
end

for i = 1, 4 do
local bossUnit = "boss"..i
    if UnitExists(bossUnit) then
        for m = 1, GetNumGroupMembers() do
            for d = 1, 40 do
                    if select(9, UnitDebuff(person..m, d)) == 1 then
                    PQR_CustomTarget = person..m
                        CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(370), PQR_CustomTarget)
                    end

                if select(9, UnitBuff("target", d)) == 1 then
                    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(370), "target")
                elseif select(9, UnitBuff(bossUnit, d)) == 1 then
                    CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(370), bossUnit)
                end
            end
        end

        if ( select(9, UnitCastingInfo("target")) == false
         or select(8, UnitChannelInfo("target")) == false ) then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(57994), "target")
        elseif ( select(9, UnitCastingInfo(bossUnit)) == false
         or select(8, UnitChannelInfo(bossUnit)) == false ) then
            CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(57994), bossUnit)
        end
    end
end
```

----------


## Sivers

> thats Nerder thats some handy code.
> The problem is I only want to interrupt or purge REALLY important stuff, otherwise im losing a GCD casting it and only certain spells absolutley have to be interrupted or buffs purged. So I may as well check the specific spell casts.
> 
> @Sivers - I can't reproduce that error. Which options have you got enabled in PQInterface ?


these are my PQI settings

----------


## billybuffalo

> these are my PQI settings



U have too many conflicting hot keys. Just for grins, i would only have 1 spell bound to each hot key. Example is, u have right shift bound to more than one spell. Thats a no no.

----------


## Aegeus

> U have too many conflicting hot keys. Just for grins, i would only have 1 spell bound to each hot key. Example is, u have right shift bound to more than one spell. Thats a no no.


Those settings for RSHIFT are standard when you install the profile :P It becomes a one button party as none of those particular functions will overlap depending on what you're targetting/mouse-over

----------


## billybuffalo

> Those settings for RSHIFT are standard when you install the profile :P It becomes a one button party as none of those particular functions will overlap depending on what you're targetting/mouse-over


If you want to avoid any conflicts with the profile, you should not have more than one ability tied to any one key. Mav has stated this himself.

----------


## Sivers

> If you want to avoid any conflicts with the profile, you should not have more than one ability tied to any one key. Mav has stated this himself.


"fixing" them still did not change the fact that it won't cast non-Backdrafted Incinerates

----------


## Ekkard

Please help fix the problem with debuffs that would work properly. Sorry for the English language.

local Targethealth = 100 * UnitHealth("target") / UnitHealthMax("target") 
local FocusHealth = 100 * UnitHealth("focus") / UnitHealthMax("focus") 
local MouseoverHealth = 100 * UnitHealth("mouseover") / UnitHealthMax("mouseover") 
---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

if not UnitBuffID("target",23920)
and not UnitBuffID("target",642)
and not UnitBuffID("target",4543 :Cool: 
and not UnitBuffID("target",11402 :Cool: 
and not UnitBuffID("target",34477)
and not UnitBuffID("target",47585) then

if Targethealth <= 20
and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 1
and not (UnitExists("focus") and PQR_SpellAvailable(80240)) then
SpellStopCasting()
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(17877),"target")
return true
end

if UnitExists("focus")
and not UnitIsUnit("target", "focus")
and FocusHealth <= 20
and IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(17877)), "focus") == 1
and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 1 then
SpellStopCasting()
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(17877),"focus")
return true
end

if UnitExists("mouseover")
and not UnitIsUnit("target", "mouseover")
and MouseoverHealth <= 20
and IsSpellInRange(tostring(GetSpellInfo(17877)), "mouseover") == 1
and UnitPower("player", 14) >= 1 then
SpellStopCasting()
CastSpellByName(GetSpellInfo(17877),"mouseover")
return true
end

----------


## Mavmins

I dont even know what you've posted there, its a mishmash of abilities
17877 is Shadowburn but that isnt the code from the shadowburn ability in 1.55 so I would suggest redownloading the latest version

----------


## Mavmins

> U have too many conflicting hot keys. Just for grins, i would only have 1 spell bound to each hot key. Example is, u have right shift bound to more than one spell. Thats a no no.


Right i've finally reproduced the error and will try and fix it. For now if you tick 'Ember Save Chaos Bolt' it wont error

----------


## Mavmins

Updated to 1.6, minor update to fix the bug Sivers found

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Updated to 1.6, minor update to fix the bug Sivers found


Thanks Mav, I love your profile man.

----------


## billybuffalo

Well done bud!

----------


## Sivers

> Updated to 1.6, minor update to fix the bug Sivers found


fantastic, it works flawlessly now! thank you very much  :Smile:

----------


## Vettic

Wanted to give props where they were due. Mavmins I freaking love your profile. I haven't been able to get it to work my PQI has been messed up I redownloaded it and pulled 120k on First boss in tot. Thanks much!!! and keep up the good work.

----------


## Axercis

Will the Fire and Brimstone change with 5.3 require a modification to the profile for AoE mode?

----------


## billybuffalo

> Will the Fire and Brimstone change with 5.3 require a modification to the profile for AoE mode?


I was wondering this as well.

----------


## Mavmins

Yes I think so, I don't have 5.3 yet as I'm in EU so hopefully I will update the profile tomorrow when I get in from work to make sure its properly 5.3 certified !

@UFCfreak89 - i Can't reply to your PM, your inbox is full, but there isn't any other version, this is the same profile I use myself. If theres any features you think would be useful then drop me a PM or post them here and if I can do them I will try

----------


## LazyRaider

nooo will FnB still work?

----------


## Mavmins

From the patch notes I think FnB is a toggle now so the profile will turn it off and on all the time meaning it won't work properly.mi can't fix it until I can test it to see how it actually works now which won't be until they patch EU  :Frown:

----------


## LazyRaider

Well that is unfortunate, but I look forward to the update! I'll test it when the servers come up though

----------


## Mavmins

actually looking at the way i coded it, it might still work, just might need a bit of optimising

----------


## billybuffalo

in the meantime, No AOE mode is all.

----------


## LazyRaider

No, AOE mode is fine for the most part, its not completely broken but you may need to give it a push at times

The problem right now if the profile likes to lock up on auto jade serpent for some reason

----------


## healzzz

there seems to be a general issue with item count functions

----------


## Sputnik11

Just wanted to say thanks Mavmins for the AWESOME profile, was using the beta (trash mode) in pvp (bg's only for lols) and it was pretty good, just upgraded to 1.6 

hope to have PQI interface working now to make some changes for pvp use  :Smile:  

would be keen to "pvp enhance" this profile if anyone is willing to help/instruct with suggestions to coding.

----------


## Mavmins

I can't get online yet but to answer some questions

AOE will need some tweaking but it isnt 'broken'

Disable jade Serpent Potion and Probably Healthstone as well for now until the GetItemCount thing is resolved (Assuming thats the problem)

I don't PVP myself really but if you list the options you want I can add them to PQI like fear mouseover etc

----------


## Mavmins

so as far as I can tell it still works fine and doesnt require an update for AoE
I don't know about Jade Serpent yet, still testing


Stay tuned for my all new Elemental Shaman Profile !!!

----------


## billybuffalo

> so as far as I can tell it still works fine and doesnt require an update for AoE
> I don't know about Jade Serpent yet, still testing
> 
> 
> Stay tuned for my all new Elemental Shaman Profile !!!



How are you with hunters? Soapbox's Hunter profiles are lacking right now, and he is a bit slow to respond lately.

----------


## Mavmins

I have a Level 90 hunter

----------


## Sputnik11

Mavmins disregard the PM i sent i was using the old beta, since updating to 1.6 it has resolved a lot of what i mentioned.

Mouseover fear, immolate, and a command demon hotkey would be nice. Using the succubus "knock back" can be tricky to get off when needed as profile is running

also having it use curse of elements on "players" seems to be an issue, works great in pve/bosses but not on "players" and player "focused targets"

----------


## Mavmins

i'll see what I can do, im away next week but ill work on it

----------


## billybuffalo

> I have a Level 90 hunter


Wink Wink.....

----------


## LazyRaider

AoE likes to lock up but that is most likely a bug on blizzards part with the toggling on/off FnB

Potion of the Jade Serpent still likes to lock up form time to time

- I remvoed auto rain of fire... bound a different key to it and removed its bound key... BUT the profile still disables/enables it Might want to look into that as well

----------


## novicane

so far i concur with AoE locking up from time to time. Mainly due to ember logic - if you have none, nothing is casting. The profile will turn it off/on...i think the fix for this would be if off, turn on, then fix logic.

I've turned jade serp and healthstone off for now. let me know if this just works again.

----------


## Axercis

Ghetto fix for AoE locking for me was to add a new ability in the rotation before Fire and Brimstone...I just called it "Fire and Brimstone - Cancel"



```
if UnitBuffID("player",108683)
	and UnitPower("player", 14) == 0
	and AOE_MODE then
	RunMacroText("/cancelaura Fire and Brimstone")
	return true
end
```

I'm at 15 minutes alternating between AOE and Single Target with no locks now. Hopefully this will help until Mav can do something awesome and artistic.

----------


## Mavmins

Is everyone using PQR 2.2.1 ? I ran it and it didnt lock up for me but i'll try and tweak it with the fix above. I thought the way it worked was FnB would only toggle off if you had elss than 1 full ember so shouldn't really be a problem, but I did test it on the 4 targets in shrine so maybe on less it will hang.

i'll check the RoF thing for you later as well

No ETA on jade serpent pot, I dont have any in my bags and with 'Auto Potion' it doesnt break for me

----------


## Axercis

The problem appears to be the itemcount check in the autopot event.

I simply remove the itemcount local variable and check in the use statement, and it works fine. Not sure how the profile would behave if you did not have any pots with this modification, however. It does let me raid in the meantime without lockups for now though.

----------


## LazyRaider

Yes, I am using the most up to date PQR

----------


## Captncrunch

> Ghetto fix for AoE locking for me was to add a new ability in the rotation before Fire and Brimstone...I just called it "Fire and Brimstone - Cancel"
> 
> 
> 
> ```
> if UnitBuffID("player",108683)
> 	and UnitPower("player", 14) == 0
> 	and AOE_MODE then
> 	RunMacroText("/cancelaura Fire and Brimstone")
> ...


Worked great, thanks for the "ghetto fix"!

----------


## Luciferozzy

Also wanna mention that it stops when you have timewarp og blood lust buff..

----------


## Axercis

> Also wanna mention that it stops when you have timewarp og blood lust buff..


Did you try it with the Jade Serpent Potion option removed? Odds are, the profile is trying to drink a pot when bloodlust or timewarp pops, and that's what's causing the freeze.

----------


## billybuffalo

> Also wanna mention that it stops when you have timewarp og blood lust buff..


This is happening with all profiles i use.

----------


## reapagedk

It didn't lock on me last night during my ToT any time we lusted

----------


## MyNewName

Having a nightmare of a time trying to get the rain of fire to work. automatic or mouseover. Any words of wisdom on this?

----------


## Apocalypse59

> Having a nightmare of a time trying to get the rain of fire to work. automatic or mouseover. Any words of wisdom on this?


Works fine if you just hold Left Shift down. Make sure your cursor is where you want it to cast at.

----------


## Luciferozzy

> Did you try it with the Jade Serpent Potion option removed? Odds are, the profile is trying to drink a pot when bloodlust or timewarp pops, and that's what's causing the freeze.


thx it was the potion that made it stop. Also i have added abit to the code provided from above since we also need to cancle the aura when we turn back to single-target mode and not waste embers.




> if UnitBuffID("player",108683)
> and UnitPower("player", 14) == 0
> and AOE_MODE then
> RunMacroText("/cancelaura Fire and Brimstone")
> return true
> elseif UnitBuffID("player",108683)
> and not AOE_MODE then
> RunMacroText("/cancelaura Fire and Brimstone")
> return true
> end

----------


## Mavmins

I don't have access to my pc for the next week but ill push an update incorporating the fixes in th thread when I am back

----------


## Frijj

Been using this profile for pvp on my warlock and it did the basic rotation, I did the rest, how ever i decided to try and add Twilight Ward, I did it and it worked, but then it kept coming up, spell isnt ready yet, and all I get from the sound is clicking and him saying I can't cast that yet, it's still recharging, So i did a fresh install of PQR and your routine and it's still doing it, it looks as if its trying to cast Incinerate while it's already casting as well as Conflagate in the middle of a spell, but it never did this before, unless I was just being blind...

----------


## HBFanboy1980

can u add glove tinker... engineers

----------


## Illucia

i really love your profile and it works extremely well in pvp with how i play. is there any way you could do an afflic profile that mimics how this one plays? with a few changes like shift on soul swap... ect

----------


## novicane

> Been using this profile for pvp on my warlock and it did the basic rotation, I did the rest, how ever i decided to try and add Twilight Ward, I did it and it worked, but then it kept coming up, spell isnt ready yet, and all I get from the sound is clicking and him saying I can't cast that yet, it's still recharging, So i did a fresh install of PQR and your routine and it's still doing it, it looks as if its trying to cast Incinerate while it's already casting as well as Conflagate in the middle of a spell, but it never did this before, unless I was just being blind...


you need your code to check to see if the spell is ready. PQR can do this. 

If spell is ready{
return true 
}else
return false

----------


## Mavmins

Ill add gloves and things when I'm back, keep any suggestions coming.
I don't think I'd make an affliction profile, Nilrem has that pretty much nailed down, I don't know what I could add or do better

----------


## Captncrunch

> Ill add gloves and things when I'm back, keep any suggestions coming.
> I don't think I'd make an affliction profile, Nilrem has that pretty much nailed down, I don't know what I could add or do better


Yeah, and don't burn yourself out always having to keep maintenance on multiple profiles. I see really good profile coders come and go and I suspect that's why,and all the constant demands you get. It seems to me a lot of people are so dependent on them that when things go wrong they step out of line on the forums, that would drive me crazy.

----------


## sed-

> Yeah, and don't burn yourself out always having to keep maintenance on multiple profiles. I see really good profile coders come and go and I suspect that's why,and all the constant demands you get. It seems to me a lot of people are so dependent on them that when things go wrong they step out of line on the forums, that would drive me crazy.


they are wanting afflict lock because they dont want to buy his^^, thats why people keep asking for lot of the same things, so they can use free and no buy any.

also am trying this on a 63 lock and it doesnt do anything, no errors no cast,

nvm i had to remove all the spells i dont have or else it will hang.

----------


## Illucia

> they are wanting afflict lock because they dont want to buy his^^, thats why people keep asking for lot of the same things, so they can use free and no buy any.
> 
> also am trying this on a 63 lock and it doesnt do anything, no errors no cast,


yeah his free profile does basicly nothing, and i really like the way mavmins plays, honestly the nova profile for afflic is pretty good but if it had some of the things mavmins had it would be very nice

----------


## Chinaboy

> yeah his free profile does basicly nothing, and i really like the way mavmins plays, honestly the nova profile for afflic is pretty good but if it had some of the things mavmins had it would be very nice


I don't think nova have a affli profile and the free profile of nilrem is still good for casual raiding, but if you want to top meters you have to buy his profile like all of us are doing.

----------


## warlock2000

Really superb work!

----------


## LazyRaider

> The problem appears to be the itemcount check in the autopot event.
> 
> I simply remove the itemcount local variable and check in the use statement, and it works fine. Not sure how the profile would behave if you did not have any pots with this modification, however. It does let me raid in the meantime without lockups for now though.


I'm trying your fix and it isnt really working as far as what I'm doing with the code, could you please paste the code that is remaining?

edit: in some rare instances aoe still locks up, rare instances

----------


## sed-

got this working perfect on 60+ without deleting anything^^, just have to put spell id's on the spells its getting stuck on and it will auto skip if you dont have them and that way when you do learn them you wont have to redl scipt ^^,

----------


## Axercis

> I'm trying your fix and it isnt really working as far as what I'm doing with the code, could you please paste the code that is remaining?
> 
> edit: in some rare instances aoe still locks up, rare instances


I think I know why...

The "and AOE_MODE" switch is unnecessary.

Try 

```
if UnitBuffID("player",108683)
	and UnitPower("player", 14) == 0 then
	RunMacroText("/cancelaura Fire and Brimstone")
	return true
end
```

And move the abiliity in your roation up above -- Pause --

This will keep you from running around in Fire and Brimstone mode after blowing stuff up as well.

----------


## LazyRaider

ooops i meant about the jade serpent pots, ive done what youve said to the best of my coding ability but i must be missing something

----------


## novicane

sacrificial pact isn't working for me in the latest release. Anyone else? or just me?

----------


## billybuffalo

> sacrificial pact isn't working for me in the latest release. Anyone else? or just me?


It is working for me.

----------


## mixmasterarne

hello,

is it possible to enable auto-havoc on target near by?

----------


## billybuffalo

> hello,
> 
> is it possible to enable auto-havoc on target near by?


I dont think that is really ideal for any situation.

----------


## shuklu

> hello,
> 
> is it possible to enable auto-havoc on target near by?



If I remember correct the profile should auto havoc on focus target.

----------


## billybuffalo

> If I remember correct the profile should auto havoc on focus target.




It does this

----------


## Axercis

> It does this


I think it havoc's on cooldown though, which would be appropriate behavior for a focus target. I suspect what the poster was looking for was a way to make the profile auto-havoc a secondary target when you're in execute range to scumbag dupe your shadowburns. A good example would be Horridon - You're burning a large number of relatively low-health adds, and it would be nice to have it auto Havoc the boss when your add got to low health. Leaving Horridon focused will have Havoc on him each time it comes off cooldown, but not necessarily when you're in shadowburn range on an add.

----------


## LazyRaider

Axercis,
Can you post your exact code for the jade serpent pot fix? Thanks!

----------


## Axercis

> Axercis,
> Can you post your exact code for the jade serpent pot fix? Thanks!




```
local JadePotCD = select(2,GetItemCooldown(76093))
-------------------------------------------------------------------

if PQI_MavminsDestruction_AutoPotion_enable then
	
	if UnitBuffID("player",32182)
		or UnitBuffID("player",2825)
		or UnitBuffID("player",80353) then
		
		if JadePotCD == 0 then
			UseItemByName(76093)
			return true
		end
	end
end
```

I just removed the itemcount check. I imagine this will break if you run out of pots.

On another note, when burning a large number of short-lived adds, the AoE mode casts Immolate first. It's generally better when the adds die quickly to just cast Conflag and Incinerates. I was wondering if there was a way in PQI to add an "immo threshold" where it would not be cast if the mob health is <= a certain value?

A good example would be the Nether Wyrms on Heroic Maegara...They die awful quicky and warlocks doing manual AoE here typically just drop a conflag and spam incinerates. The Immo is a wasted cast as it rarely gets more than one tick.

----------


## Apocalypse59

Does this profile still have issues toggling between AoE and Single Target - has there been a fix posted?

----------


## Phishstick

> Does this profile still have issues toggling between AoE and Single Target - has there been a fix posted?



no official fix but there is a custom fix a few pages back that will toggle it off (FNB) if you run out of embers preventing the bot from getting stuck doing nothing but personally i just manually toggle FNB it has no gcd and its not something i use often

----------


## Mavmins

Updated to 1.65

The fix wouldn't have solved it, when you have less than 1 ember FnB is cancelled by WOW anyway. I just let it run in AoE mode for 10 mins on a single target dummy and it didnt lock up so I think its fine now.

I haven't tested Jade Serpent Potion yet, I dont know if anyone knows what the problem is there.

I will add a HP value for Immolate in the next update probably

----------


## novicane

no clue with jade serp - i tried the fix above but it still locks up.

----------


## Resignedgod

The auto rain of fire hotkey is borked and even when you disable it and remove its hotkey, Right alt still toggles that which is rather annoying if you want something else there.

----------


## LazyRaider

anyone have a working potion fix? and the point in the rotation it should be located? Axer your fix isnt working for the potion

----------


## Axercis

Sorry Lazy, you're right...A search of this forum indicates all potion codes with Bloodlust are broken for a reason I have yet to find.

Other profile authors are recommending removing the Jade Serpent pot from the rotation to avoid the lockup until root cause is determined/worked around/patched.

----------


## Phishstick

:Smile:  cleared brawlers with this today still top notch

----------


## billybuffalo

Mavmin where are you? This thread got quiet! lol

----------


## Mavmins

I don't bump it for no reason  :Stick Out Tongue:  and I assumed most people had gone to Mentallys demonology profile

I updated to 1.7 last night which added an Immolate value and fixed jade serpent pot under heroism

The 'Immolate K threshold' is a text box so make sure you ONLY put a number in it. That number gets multiplied by 1000 and if the target has more than that HP it will use immolate, if not it will exclude it from the rotation. so put 300 in the box and it will only immolate if the target has more than 300k HP.

I've been working on my elemental shaman profile alot but there are others out there, so ill probably just keep it for me, the PQI options nearly fill my whole screen  :Stick Out Tongue: 
Oh and I started on another profile too but its only just messing about atm, I dont have alot of spare time

----------


## Captncrunch

No, I have just been waiting for you to pop up. Didn't know If you were burned out or not. I had it freeze up on H Ji'kun when I got the buff that he pukes lol.

----------


## Mavmins

hmmm what buff is that ?

----------


## Captncrunch

> hmmm what buff is that ?


Primal Nutriment - Spell - World of Warcraft or it could have been http://www.wowhead.com/spell=140014, I'm not really sure. It was the first time I was ask to fly.

----------


## Mavmins

I dont do HCs so I don't really know. I can have a look but no idea what that would freeze the profile, just a standard damage buff.

----------


## Captncrunch

It could have been the extra action button from flying.

----------


## Mavmins

Could be, does it do anything weird on tortos ?
Anyone else had any lock ups on JiKun ?

----------


## Captncrunch

I never kicked shells, so I don't know, The damage output of your profile was so high they didn't want me to do anything else before :P

----------


## Mavmins

haha ok well thats good to know, my guild isn't very advanced and my ilvl is only 505 so I don't really know how it performs in most situations I just coded it to seem sensible

----------


## Captncrunch

Well I'm 528 and I top damage with it in a group of pros  :Cool:  , so apparently you know what you are doing ....

----------


## Aegeus

On Ji'kun, you have to disable auto pet summon. The profile locked up because it was trying to summon a pet whilst you were flying (And therefore unable to), not because of the buff you gained.

----------


## Captncrunch

It would stay locked long after I landed though and I never have auto summons on.

----------


## billybuffalo

The profile does fine when kicking shells. I do it in my group and never have to turn the profile off to do so...it just keeps on ticking...

----------


## Mavmins

Who wants to test this for me and see if they can suggest any improvements ?

----------


## LazyRaider

I updated the destro profile... it doesn't use immolate anymore though which is odd, as I cannot find the K threshold box

what was done to the profile?

----------


## Mavmins

Update the profile again, I forgot to include the updated data file !

There is now a setting in PQI called Immolate K Threshold that i mentioned previously, so it should work fine now

----------


## LazyRaider

AOE still locks up, not sure if the fix in this thread was institutded or something else in the profile

----------


## Mavmins

I ran AoE on a single target raiders dummy for 15 minutes and it didnt stop once so I dunno what the issue is you're having, you're gonna need to be more specific with some details. Fire and Brimstone is auto cancelled by WOW when you have less than 1 Ember so it isnt that

----------


## LazyRaider

It is in lfr multi target or mob pulls, FnB was staying clicked on despite being below 1 ember so it was not casting anything, Or when it was toggled off AOE it would still stay in FnB till it was out of embers.

Also Jade Serpent pot works ~50% of the time sofar when hero is popped, Doomguard is working 100% @ 20% boss health

----------


## Mavmins

I cant see how it is staying on, the game cancels the FnB aura not the profile
Anyone else having similar issues ? I simply can't recreate the hang

The way Jade Serpent is coded now has worked for me for 2 weeks with zero lockups, once the pot is used it sets a POT_USED variable to true and only when you go out of combat will it reset to false. So unless you are going OOC during heroism, again I cant see whats wrong so need some more people to test it

----------


## LazyRaider

Ill continue to test it but its still not popping it, can't go OOC while on a boss fight. I am prepotting sometimes. I have other pots in my bag as well, would that cause a problem?

If you have the chance/time see if it hangs on the add fights in lfr/reg or H ToT

----------


## Mavmins

I've cleared LFR and ToT normal this week and no hangs, do you always have jade pots in your bag ? if I do a /dump on the item counts and stuff it shows the right info, I wonder if Nilrem or anyone has a different fix yet

----------


## LazyRaider

Yea I always have jade pots in my bags, usally around 1k~ lol

Soemtimes it does it sometimes it doesnt still, Could it be a UI problem?

----------


## Phishstick

> It would stay locked long after I landed though and I never have auto summons on.


i kill Heroic bird every week no issues getting as many feed buffs as possible

also Marv i main spec your profile and off spec demo mentally or aff nilrem but no spec beats single target desto love it, hope you keep support up for 5.4 with the kiljadaen nerf  :Frown:

----------


## Mavmins

i dont play my lock much any more but i will still support it so it works yeah

----------


## imdasandman

Profile works great even in pvp. I have 462 ilvl on this alt with zero PvP gear. In a wsg I had 15 killing blows, 49 hks, and only 2 deaths. My total DMG done was 7.6 mil and healing done was 1.7mil.

On PVe side I ran the msv lfrs and did an average of 48-58k DPS over a full fight. 

Issues found: your auto ROF code works great put in the normal world and PvP. But as soon as I am playing in a scenario/5man dungeon/lfr the auto ROF no longer works and spits out a Lua error. Doing a /reload ui to rest the cvars does not fix the issue.

Overall this is a bad ass profile and I enjoyed playing my lock last night which is a first this whole xpac. Keep up the good work man.

Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta

----------


## Mavmins

> Profile works great even in pvp. I have 462 ilvl on this alt with zero PvP gear. In a wsg I had 15 killing blows, 49 hks, and only 2 deaths. My total DMG done was 7.6 mil and healing done was 1.7mil.
> 
> On PVe side I ran the msv lfrs and did an average of 48-58k DPS over a full fight. 
> 
> Issues found: your auto ROF code works great put in the normal world and PvP. But as soon as I am playing in a scenario/5man dungeon/lfr the auto ROF no longer works and spits out a Lua error. Doing a /reload ui to rest the cvars does not fix the issue.
> 
> Overall this is a bad ass profile and I enjoyed playing my lock last night which is a first this whole xpac. Keep up the good work man.
> 
> Sent from my GT-N7105 using Tapatalk 4 Beta


I'll look into the auto RoF thing, never had it hang up on me unless im targetting a spot out of range, not sure why it'd throw a lua error when its in a dungeon
Glad its working in PVP, I made sure to get all the survival functions in it so hopefully that helps alot

----------


## billybuffalo

Just wanted to say, yet again, your profile is badass. I am topping my groups dps charts every week. No competition!

Thanks for a great profile Mav!

----------


## Mavmins

Same as for my Elemental Shaman profile, I'll make one more major update to this is there are things people want that it doesnt do, or things dont work, then it will only be updated for WoW patches and small bug fixes. Post what you want added or fixed below, you've got until Sunday to get your suggestions in !

----------


## Smitten

I think a toggle switch to cast Chaos Bolt / Shadowburn while Dark Soul is off Cooldown would be great.

Found myself in a few situations where CB/SB casts would have been nice, but I didn't wish to use my Dark Soul yet.

----------


## Mavmins

> I think a toggle switch to cast Chaos Bolt / Shadowburn while Dark Soul is off Cooldown would be great.
> 
> Found myself in a few situations where CB/SB casts would have been nice, but I didn't wish to use my Dark Soul yet.


If you disable 'Ember Save Chaos Bolt' and 'Ember Save Shadowburn' it will use them without checking Dark Soul
You can also force ChaosBolt by holding mouse 3 over the spell on your bar (this will force cast any spell)

----------


## Aegeus

> You can also force ChaosBolt by holding mouse 3 over the spell on your bar (this will force cast any spell)


All this time and I never knew that!

----------


## Mavmins

:Big Grin:  I should probably make a guide.I'm going to add an option in PQI to set whichever mouse button you want to use for that override

----------


## billybuffalo

> I should probably make a guide.I'm going to add an option in PQI to set whichever mouse button you want to use for that override


Thats not a bad idea. Althoughthe middle mouse button is what I use right now, and it works very well.


And for the Ember save Chao bolt option, I have found that leaving it checked to stop using CB's and SB's when dark soul is close to off CD, is much better... You really do want it to save it for DS but, if you feel like you have time to replace the embers before darksoul is rdy, then I use the middle mouse button to inject a CB or SB where I want them. Just a thought.

----------


## isleview

I'm currently demo/aff.. but with this profile i may switch to destro off for fun and test it.  :Smile:  Sounds fun!


And it sounds closely monitored which.. is nice these days.

----------


## SOLOHAN

How do you get the PQInterface window to open up in wow? the hot keys are not working for me.

----------


## Mavmins

the PQI window should open up automatically when you load the profile. Make sure you have the latest version of PQI, or maybe try deleting it and starting over that normally fixes it

----------


## MyNewName

> How do you get the PQInterface window to open up in wow? the hot keys are not working for me.


Load out of date Addons. PQI is now out of date. You need PQI for Mavrin's Profile to perform well.

----------


## SOLOHAN

thanks. i cant believe i missed the load of of date addons. ADD gets the best of me sometimes.

----------


## rocambole

I've never played my warlock. Leveled one with RAF in CATA and theb botted mine to 90 with pokebattles. Now I have greenfire and Im having a blast with this. Thanks to this Im learning each day how to play it.

I also have a question: Its only cast immolate if I set the target as focus. Is that the intended way?

----------


## Mavmins

> I've never played my warlock. Leveled one with RAF in CATA and theb botted mine to 90 with pokebattles. Now I have greenfire and Im having a blast with this. Thanks to this Im learning each day how to play it.
> 
> I also have a question: Its only cast immolate if I set the target as focus. Is that the intended way?


If you check the PQI options you will see one called 'Immolate K Threshold' if this is ticked it will only cast immolate if the HP of the target is over the value next to it *1000
So say the threshold is 300 then if the target hass less than 300,000 HP then it wont cast immolate

Try unticking that options and it should work on any mob, or test it on the training dummy to see if that is the issue as they have something like 178MIL hp

----------


## rocambole

Ive updated and found this option. Thanks a lot man.

----------


## quaddragon

Just started using PQR - Gotta say im loving it. Good work with this profile Mavmins. I am only having 2 problems. I can't seem to get auto rain of fire to work /sigh so i'm casting it manually. Also would there be any way to use Shadow fury and Optical blast as an auto interrupt? I added the spell ids to the interrupt profile but im guessing its goign to take a bit more work than that.

----------


## Mavmins

is auto RoF throwing any lua errors or anything or just not working ?
The text that comes up in the chat frame is wrong and needs updating when you load the profile, so it might be that you need to set a key in PQInterface (or make sure you have PQInterface and its up-to-date) 

so in the PQI window there will be a setting at the top that sats 'Chat Notifications' turn that on
Then enable the 'Auto RoF' key and set it to something
Press that key and it should say in the chat window 'Auto RoF Enabled or Disabled'

then when you pull it will drop it on the mouse location so you need to make sure your cursor isnt more than 40 yards away


As for interrupts, optical blast doesnt sound hard to put in so i'll look at that for you. Shadowfury might be tricky, thats an AoE targetted one isnt it ? Unless your mouse is over the target when it starts casting its just gonna try and dump it on your mouse cursor where ever that is

----------


## Ninjaderp

For some reason when Im using this now all it ever does when I start the rotation is spam Fear?
Oh nvm me, fear had no keybind so it was spamming.

----------


## ChrisCarter

Hi Everyone,
I just started using PQR today. So, I sure it is something stupid and easy to fix. I downloaded and installed PQR 2.0. I started with a different profile for my druid. (http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...ral-beast.html ([PQR] PvE Feral beast)). It installed and works great. I copied and pasted the lua file in the data folder and the 2 other xml files in the druid profile folder. I tried doing the same thing for my lock but, using the warlock folder this time and it doesn't work properly. The alt + X enables it just like the druid profile so, i know something is working. I right mouse click on the raid boss target dummie it doesn't do anything. If, I attack it with Curse of Elements PQR starts casting incinerate and then chaos bolts after there is 2 burning embers. then, it uses up the burning embers then it goes back to casting incinerate. It doesn't cast anything else. I downloaded and unzipped the PQInterface at the start of this thread. I can't find a installer or .exe file to get it going. Any help would be great. thanks

----------


## royoneal213

When I load Out of Date addons (PQInterface being the only one checked), my game locks up hard. Anyone else having this issue?

Edit: I also can't get PQInterface to show up, although the commands give feedback in the chat window when i type /pqi help.

----------


## Mavmins

try this one PQInterface might be more up to date and fix the problems

----------


## royoneal213

Appreciate it, but the same issue. It looks like a solid profile, I'll just wait for PQInterface to update and I'll have it bookmarked until then. =]

----------


## Ninjaderp

Are you trying to use the profile with PQInterface on the PTR or regular servers? I used this profile today just fine earlier with PQInterface working, live servers.

----------


## royoneal213

Live servers. My Frames just hit the floor, and I'm usually running 100+ frames. It's kind of killing me because I just came back from a break, and every profile I use now requires PQInterface. I mean, I can go into the menu from the interface -> addons menu, but when i check the box for toggling rotation control, nothing shows up. >_<

----------


## Mavmins

I honestly don't know what might be the issue, I don't have any issues and this profile hasn't changed for quite a while now.

----------


## royoneal213

I'm getting some help either tonight or tomorrow. Once I get it up and going I'll be sure to post results here!

----------


## LazyRaider

yea auto rain of fire sint working for me anymore? what are the default pqi settings?

----------


## Ninjaderp

You sure you are in range when you have it toggled?

----------


## reapagedk

Yea I'm having no problem with auto RoF or with my pqi showing up my options.

----------


## ikool

> yea auto rain of fire sint working for me anymore? what are the default pqi settings?



The Default Setting for RoF is RightAlt , the Problem is that you cant change the Key of it through PQI.
I changed it manually to left ctrl ,no problems at all. (ability Editor -> ROF toggle) make sure you have it activated , i believe its turned off by default.
Also make sure there iss nothing bind to the same key.
Hope this helps  :Smile:

----------


## Mavmins

The message when you load the profile is meaningless now, it's all configured through PQI. If it isn't then you aren't using an up to date version.

----------


## ikool

> The message when you load the profile is meaningless now, it's all configured through PQI. If it isn't then you aren't using an up to date version.


Im not sure but doesnt have:

if IsRightAltKeyDown()
to be
if PQI:IsHotkeys(PQI_MavminsDestruction_AUTO_ROF_key)
or something

in --RoF Toggle-- ?  :Smile:

----------


## Mavmins

well look at that, can't believe no one has noticed that for so long, have some rep, ill fix it

1.75 - Fixed the RoF Toggle issue

----------


## ikool

> well look at that, can't believe no one has noticed that for so long, have some rep, ill fix it
> 
> 1.75 - Fixed the RoF Toggle issue



Im glad that i could help , i updated but still shows ver. 1.7 to me ?  :Smile: 

Edit: nvm , it is the new one, only shows as 1.7  :Big Grin: 


PS: Is there any Way to change "pause" to be "on" if pressed and "off" if released instead of this on/off switch ?  :Smile:

----------


## Mavmins

Yep done, theres now a Pause Key Hold key to set in PQI instead of toggle if you prefer

v.1.75 previous was 1.7, i cant count  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## ikool

> Yep done, theres now a Pause Key Hold key to set in PQI instead of toggle if you prefer
> 
> v.1.75 previous was 1.7, i cant count


Awesome, and so fast !  :Smile:  +rep

----------


## Vinshom

Wonderful profile, Can you add burst key? I like my burst to be manual especially while doing some bg.

----------


## Mavmins

If you can explain what you want it to do when you press or hold the key sure. I don't really play my lock much at the moment so you'll have to explain what it doesn't already do that you want done differently then I can look at it for you.

----------


## Vinshom

> If you can explain what you want it to do when you press or hold the key sure. I don't really play my lock much at the moment so you'll have to explain what it doesn't already do that you want done differently then I can look at it for you.


Hi, thnx for the quick response, here is the following that I think it will make this profile more viable in pvp.
1- Burst key toggle >>
A- After the key is pressed ( Mouse keys 3 or 4 or 5) it will check if we have two embers and if we dont it will generate them through incinrate and other spells, following it with chaoes bolts .
2- Make Fear [focus] and Blood Horror key bindings and again bind them to mouse keys 3 or 4 or 
If you do those, I will stand up for you in military salutation  :Smile:  and thank you.

Edited... this is what I come with so far, if you can make twilight ward optional , I did not code that the only two things left are burst key and Fear on Focus through PQI..... http://www.mediafire.com/?c15vzm8z8003qo0

----------


## sportplayer2k

Fear focus and twilight ward key binds would be amazing! I use this profile alot for pvp also. just needs a few teaks

Vinshom I could help test your pvp profile alot if you want to make a thread

----------


## Vinshom

Hey sportplayer2k, I rather stay here, avoiding lots of requests is what I am aiming for, if someone wants the pvp profile they can hola at me here, so far everything except one thing, the code for Dark Soul Instability does not work, I have tried multiple codes.

----------


## Mavmins

I can probably look at this on wednesday for you, I'll have some time then, or have you solved it yourself ?

----------


## sportplayer2k

I noticed when having auto rof toggle on and having no enemy's near by it will continue to spam rof until combat drops. Maybe there would be a way to make a smarter auto rof when 1 or more targets are in the mouse over area. 

Another could be having an option for auto top or bottom trinket only. 

Howl support key? Forgot if this is already there. 

The burst on command toggle would be a great idea to

I'll test your profile later today vin
And Marvin any plans for an affliction profile

Edit : spell lock focus keybind, 

Auto ROF needs a fix, you cant enable or disable without being in combat

----------


## sportplayer2k

> Hi, thnx for the quick response, here is the following that I think it will make this profile more viable in pvp.
> 1- Burst key toggle >>
> A- After the key is pressed ( Mouse keys 3 or 4 or 5) it will check if we have two embers and if we dont it will generate them through incinrate and other spells, following it with chaoes bolts .
> 2- Make Fear [focus] and Blood Horror key bindings and again bind them to mouse keys 3 or 4 or 
> If you do those, I will stand up for you in military salutation  and thank you.
> 
> Edited... this is what I come with so far, if you can make twilight ward optional , I did not code that the only two things left are burst key and Fear on Focus through PQI..... Destro Warlock PvP.zip


Auto Rof isnt working

----------


## Mavmins

> Auto Rof isnt working


which version ? the problem with you guys making a pvp version in this thread is that i have no idea what isnt working in whatever version you're using. In my latest release auto rof works fine, im using it right now

----------


## sportplayer2k

> which version ? the problem with you guys making a pvp version in this thread is that i have no idea what isnt working in whatever version you're using. In my latest release auto rof works fine, im using it right now


im trying to test his profile but the ROF toggle doesnt work at all, and in your current version the toggle on shows on and off if in combat, you cant disable it outside of combat? theres no text to chat box showing this

----------


## Mavmins

it shows you in the PQR window if its on or off
I cant really support other peoples tweaks of my profiles, im happy to look at the pvp stuff you guys wanted on wednesday but itll only be based off my version

----------


## sportplayer2k

thats ok, theres alot of great ideas a few posts back.

----------


## Vinshom

Hi guys, am here now with some what updated version of the pvp profile I am working on, two problems, one is when you toggle fear focus (Middle mouse button) without selecting a focus
the profile stops working and another problem I am working on is the burst key especially Dark Soul instability is not working in this testing version, ROF is working btw.
Destro Warlock PvP.zip

It is 24/7 Focus fear with no diminish return problems.

----------


## sportplayer2k

> Hi guys, am here now with some what updated version of the pvp profile I am working on, two problems, one is when you toggle fear focus (Middle mouse button) without selecting a focus
> the profile stops working and another problem I am working on is the burst key especially Dark Soul instability is not working in this testing version, ROF is working btw.
> Destro Warlock PvP.zip
> 
> It is 24/7 Focus fear with no diminish return problems.


seems good so far, you should make the fear focus have a key bind, is your fear focus auto? confused about the logic on it

----------


## Mavmins

The mouse3 is an easy fix, and the darksoul is an issue with the conditions I have set on its use most likely.

As you've made a seperate thread for the pvp version I won't be commenting on it any more here, feel free to change whatever you want but I won't be supporting it as it would mean I've first got to work out what you;ve changed in my profile, and then work out how to make additional changes and thats just time I don't have. I will release a PVP update to mine like I did with my Elemental Shaman at some point, but I don't PVP much and focus mainly on PvE

----------


## derfred

Great profile! 

Only suggestion for improvement I come to think of, is to implement a cancel aura for fire and brimstone after disabling aoe?

Edit 1: Oh and when aoeing, even with aouto rain of fire on, it doesnt always cast the rain

Edit 2: And sometimes when in aoe mode with "amber save shadowburn" unchecked, it stops casting spells alltogether when it have casted three shadowburnes and just waits for the mob to die.

Edit 3: It doesnt seem to be applying curse of the elements by itself, and if I switch target it doesnt start with immolate but instead does incinerate (I have the box with treshold for immolate unchecked)

Edit 4: Doomguard doesnt seem to summon

----------


## MyNewName

Having a little problem with your profile. First off I love it. But since update. I noticed that it will not cast chaos bolt. I assume its waiting for dark soul: instability to be cast before dumbing embers. But my raid dps has dropped dramatically. I checked my logs and only cast 5 chaos bolts in the entire Durumu fight. Something I am doing wrong?

thanks in advance... 
Twisted

----------


## Mavmins

@derfred + Twisted - which version are you using ? The 1.75 from the main page or the PvP edit that Vishom made (cause thats nowt to do with me) as msot of the issues you are comign up with I can't replicate and the profile is working just as intended. My version is using chaos bolt happily if I dont check 'ember save chaos bolt' every time I have 2 or more embers, doomguard is popping as intended, CoE gets applied UNLESS the target already has a similar debuff, and auto RoF works fine (but it always is touch and go, if the spell cant target the ground then it wont go off)

----------


## derfred

> @derfred + Twisted - which version are you using ? The 1.75 from the main page or the PvP edit that Vishom made (cause thats nowt to do with me) as msot of the issues you are comign up with I can't replicate and the profile is working just as intended. My version is using chaos bolt happily if I dont check 'ember save chaos bolt' every time I have 2 or more embers, doomguard is popping as intended, CoE gets applied UNLESS the target already has a similar debuff, and auto RoF works fine (but it always is touch and go, if the spell cant target the ground then it wont go off)


Hey, ye im using the newest version 1.75 from the main page. 

I have checked carefully if someone else in group was applying the coe debuff, but no one was. Maybe it has something to do with me using it in dungeons and the mobs not being 93 and such? That could explain with doomguard not being summoned on the dungeon bosses.

I fixed the aoe hangup (profile still having fire and brimstone, even though not in aoe mode) with a simple cancelaura macro.

The auto rain of fire seems to be as you said, with the spell not hitting the floor sometimes

Still is weird though with the profile casting incinerate without immolate being up and not having the treshold immolate box checked

And lastly, thank you for an otherwise amazing profile!

Edit: Stupid rep system, since ive given you rep on the ele sham profile i cant give you more for this profile...

Edit 2: Everything seems to be working out fine in a raid enviroment, maybe something with the different lvl in dungeons

Edit 3: Theres definately something wrong with aoe, sometimes it just hangs up and I need to manually click a spell to start it again

Edit 4: Problem seem to be when whe are running out of embers in aoe mode and the profile not switching back from fire and brimstone properly, allthough profile also stops randomly in aoe mode even when we are full on embers

----------


## Mavmins

Cool, hopefully I'll get some time to check those out for you soon, stay tuned !

----------


## PrimoPie

Does anybody else have problems with ember tap usage, I can not get the profile to cast ember tap for me. This is the only thing keeping this profile from being elite. Another problem I noticed is it will not cast fel flame to renew immolate if you stand still or use KJ Cunning.

----------


## Mavmins

> Does anybody else have problems with ember tap usage, I can not get the profile to cast ember tap for me. This is the only thing keeping this profile from being elite. Another problem I noticed is it will not cast fel flame to renew immolate if you stand still or use KJ Cunning.


it only casts fel flame if you are moving and you dont have KJC as a talent because this is for 5.3 - when KJC is changed for 5.4 I'll change it but you shouldnt be using fel flame to refresh immolate if you have KJC according to icy-veins and EJ which is where i based the rotation from.

if you don't have KJC as a talent it is using fel flame as a filler when you move as intended





> Hey, ye im using the newest version 1.75 from the main page. 
> 
> I have checked carefully if someone else in group was applying the coe debuff, but no one was. Maybe it has something to do with me using it in dungeons and the mobs not being 93 and such? That could explain with doomguard not being summoned on the dungeon bosses.
> 
> I fixed the aoe hangup (profile still having fire and brimstone, even though not in aoe mode) with a simple cancelaura macro.
> 
> The auto rain of fire seems to be as you said, with the spell not hitting the floor sometimes
> 
> Still is weird though with the profile casting incinerate without immolate being up and not having the treshold immolate box checked
> ...


CoE is only set to go off on mobs with a level of -1 so boss units who are level 93

Fire and Brimstone auto cancels if you have less than 1 Ember, WOW does that for you, no need to cancel aura but ive tweaked it to cancel its self properly when you come out of AOE mode using the profile


UPDATE TO 1.8

Fixed Auto ROF not working if you didnt have ROF enabled as a hotkey as well
Tweaked Fire and Brimstone

----------


## derfred

> UPDATE TO 1.8
> 
> Fixed Auto ROF not working if you didnt have ROF enabled as a hotkey as well
> Tweaked Fire and Brimstone


Awesome! 

The problem with profile not casting in aoe mode when low on embers is fixed as far as I noticed. But when I did some challengemodes today it still got stuck in aoe mode when we were full on embers.

----------


## Mavmins

ok i'll try and look at it, i can't seem to get it full on embers in any kind of environment I can debug it on though, any suggestions ? its hard to check what its doing when you're mid challenge mode !

----------


## derfred

Ye i know, i tried to see what it was trying to cast when it stopped, but without that pqr addon where you can see what abilitys is queing up it pretty much impossible.

All i know for certain is that when it stopped, I spammed incinerate (having aoe mode on) and it started to work fine for a while again

Offtopic it gave me 5 golds in one day, but we all knew before it is an awesome profile

----------


## Mavmins

ok thanks, sounds like something funky happening if you have max embers, might be a chaosbolt / aoe conflict, ill check

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

Hey Mavmins,

I've been using your profile lately and it's awesome. I have 2 things to ask about but I could be wrong about them.

1. When I press the key to activate Dark Soul, it lets Immolate drop off and spam casts Chaos Bolt. I thought keeping Immolate up during Dark Soul would be important because of extra crit chance on Immolate means more Embers. (maybe I'm wrong, warlock is all new to me)

2. When I switch to AoE mode and Immolate is already on the target it doesn't cast Fire and Brimstone Immolate to spread immolate to other targets. (again, I could be doing something wrong)

Thanks for your time, keep up the excellent work!! Rep+  :Smile:

----------


## Mavmins

> Hey Mavmins,
> 
> I've been using your profile lately and it's awesome. I have 2 things to ask about but I could be wrong about them.
> 
> 1. When I press the key to activate Dark Soul, it lets Immolate drop off and spam casts Chaos Bolt. I thought keeping Immolate up during Dark Soul would be important because of extra crit chance on Immolate means more Embers. (maybe I'm wrong, warlock is all new to me)
> 
> 2. When I switch to AoE mode and Immolate is already on the target it doesn't cast Fire and Brimstone Immolate to spread immolate to other targets. (again, I could be doing something wrong)
> 
> Thanks for your time, keep up the excellent work!! Rep+


1 - I think its a fine line between taking the time to cast immolate and squeezing in an extra chaos bolt, at the moment its just designed to chuck out as many CB as possible during dark soul

2 - Yeah thats annoying, I'll look at it, but PQR wasn't able to distinguish between the immolate and immolate AOE buffs when i looked before, try just tabbing to another target without immolate until i find a better fix

----------


## USBstick

I'm absolutely loving this profile. Was using it months ago, then left the game, and the only reason I came back to it was because I knew your profile could get me through the rough times of casting spells.
My ilvl is lower than all the other warlocks, and still I'm shooting them away in LFR. Except when there's just too much of a gear difference or when there's a lot of AoE. And I honestly can't really be arsed to do much AoE.
Not to mention Battlegrounds. All the automatic defensive cooldowns are really helping out. With my gear being completely PvE and not great for PvE while at it, I still frequently top the damage and KB list (admittedly Shadowburn does help with KB). All the while hardly dieing.

----------


## billybuffalo

Hey Mav. Im still using this profile, and still loving it! If you are looking at the 5.4 patch notes, do you see any need to update the profile? Will the loss of KJC cause any issues?

----------


## Ninjaderp

I thought they reverted that change since everybody got so pissed about it? MF is still to be changed though, to be a spell you have to activate that is.

----------


## Mavmins

if someone can link me some decent patch notes i'll take a look, i normally dont bother updating until stuff goes live because they can change anything up until the last minute

----------


## Rayz

How do I open the options with PQI for the newest version? Either I I forgot how to do it or it was removed from 1.7 to 1.8.

----------


## Ninjaderp

You tried rightclicking your PQI-bar and chosen Rotation Configurator?

----------


## USBstick

I'm not sure if this is a PQI problem or a profile problem, but if anyone could help me out with it it'd be great.
Auto RoF doesn't seem to work for me anymore, the default right-alt doesn't activate it and when I change hotkeys to set it to, for example, left-alt it spams Rain of Fire until it's out of mana and then simply stops working.

----------


## FrostDKsFTW

> if someone can link me some decent patch notes i'll take a look, i normally dont bother updating until stuff goes live because they can change anything up until the last minute


Here's the current warlock changes:

*General*

Corruption damage has been increased by 10%.
Demonic Gateways are no longer attackable once more. The debuff from using a Demonic Gateway has been increased to 60 seconds (up from 15 seconds).
Fel Armor no longer reduces all damage taken by 10%.
Fel Flame now deals 13% more damage, costs 2% less mana, and no longer increases the duration of damage-over-time spells.
*Immolate damage has been increased by 10%.*
*Rain of Fire now has a reduced chance to generate Burning Embers.*
The Codex of Xerrath now infuses additional spells with fel magic (green fire effect).
Summon Felsteed, Summon Dreadsteed, Summon Abyssal, Demonic Fury, Dark Apotheosis, and Demonic Leap.

*Affliction*

Agony damage has been increased by 16%.
Drain Soul no longer energizes Soul Shards from the pets and guardians of players, and now deals 34% less damage. If other periodic Affliction damage effects are triggered by Drain Soul, they now deal 60% of their normal damage (down from 100%).
Haunt now deals 50% more damage, and increases damage done by all of the Warlock's damage-over-time spells against the target by 45%.
Malefic Grasp now deals 34% less damage, and causes all of the Warlock's other periodic Affliction damage effects to instantly deal 30% of their normal periodic damage (down from 50%).
Nightfall now gives Corruption a 10% increased chance to generate a Soul Shard on the most recently applied Corruption.
Soul Swap no longer does any damage, and now copies damage-over-time effects instead of just moving them without needing a glyph. Copied effects now once again preserve their power and duration. Duration has been reduced to 3 seconds (down from 20 seconds).
Unstable Affliction damage has been increased by 21%.

*Demonology*

Dark Soul: Knowledge now increases the effects of Mastery: Master Demonologist by an additional 30%.

*Talents*

Archimonde's Vengeance has been redesigned and renamed into Archimonde's Darkness.
Archimonde's Darkness gives the Warlock's Dark Soul spell two charges.
Grimoire of Sacrifice no longer affects Drain Life.
For Affliction Warlocks, Grimoire of Sacrifice now increases the power of various single target spells by 20% (down from 30%).
Harvest Life no longer replaces Drain Life. Harvest Life is now a passive talent that increases Drain Life's damage by 50%, and healing by 150%. The talent no longer turns the ability into an area-of-effect spell.
Howl of Terror is no longer a talent and is now a baseline skill for all Warlocks.
Demonic Breath is a new talent replacing Howl of Terror. The Warlock sends out a cone of Shadow damage, snaring targets, has a 20-second cooldown.
*Kil'jaden's Cunning no longer reduces movement speed, and will now allow the Warlock to cast Incinerate, Malefic Grasp, and Shadow Bolt while moving.*
Mannoroth's Fury is no longer a passive ability. Mannoroth's Fury now has a duration of 10 seconds with a 60 second cooldown, and increases the area of area-of-effect by 500% and increases damage by 100% for Hellfire, Immolation Aura, Rain of Fire, and Seed of Corruption.
Soul Leech can now also activate from Shadowburn, and caps out at 15% of the Warlock and their pet's maximum health (down from 100%).
Soul Link now transfers 20% of damage taken by the Warlock to their pet, and 3% of all damage dealt by the Warlock will be returned as healing for the Warlock and their pet. This ability is always active while the Warlock's pet is active.

I've highlighted the important bits. Rain of Fire is no longer part of the single target rotation and Immolate has been buffed slightly to compensate. Kil'jaden's Cunning no longer reduces movement speed BUT only works with the spells listed  :Frown:  I'm going to miss Chaos Bolts on the move. I don't think you'll have much to change at all if any.

----------


## billybuffalo

Been meaning to ask, will the profile hang while we r on the move and when it thinks it is time to cast chaos bolts? In 5.4 of course.

----------


## Mavmins

i'll play around with it as soon as 5.4 comes out as I dont use the PTR

----------


## Rayz

> You tried rightclicking your PQI-bar and chosen Rotation Configurator?


Fixed. It was a problem with the addon. I still don't get a list of the hotkeys in my chat window when loading up the profile though.

@Mavmins. Is it possible to do the most single target DPS with this profile on full auto (No hotkey presses involved)?

----------


## Mavmins

the hotkeys in chat is removed because that was form ages ago before PQI, all the keys are fully configurable from within the PQI settings instead so there was no point listing the defaults

----------


## USBstick

> Fixed. It was a problem with the addon. I still don't get a list of the hotkeys in my chat window when loading up the profile though.
> 
> @Mavmins. Is it possible to do the most single target DPS with this profile on full auto (No hotkey presses involved)?


A good one for that is to simply disable ember saves, glyph Dark Soul and favor the non-set pieces (depending on gear, I personally use 516 instead of the 502 set pieces because of AFKing). Doom Lord pops automatically at BL or 20%, Dark Soul you just keep off cooldown for the passive bonus. /focus at the boss and read a book.

----------


## illkiteyou

Ok so just got everything set up. Was wondering how to change to the automatic rof? Also when i have pqi open i see at the bottom a bunch of spells and off to the right of them is drop down boxes like ls,la,rc, ra, rs, ect. Was wondering what these mean. Thanks for the help.

----------


## freaki

ls=left shift la=left alt rc=right control etc etc..key binding
last time i used this profile auto rof was a bit hit and miss..much easier doing it manually.

----------


## billybuffalo

After using thismprofile for months now, i can tell you auto ROF is not the way to go.. D it manually and your life will be much easier.

Plus u will look silly the first time u dont have your mouse in the right spot and u drop rof on top of yourself instead of the mob 10'yards in front of you.  :Smile:

----------


## Mavmins

its only hit and miss if you dont pay attention to your cursor position  :Stick Out Tongue: 

but yes manual is better !

----------


## Stikz

This profile is so ****ing awesome that i ranked with it on wol.
incredible piece of work.

----------


## Mavmins

cool glad its working well still, i think this profile needs some love compared to my elemental shaman one so I will update it as soon as I can when 5.4 hits

----------


## billybuffalo

So, the new patch isnt going to break the profile right?. Ill be testing this tonight.

----------


## Mavmins

no idea, im EU so i dont have 5.4 yet  :Stick Out Tongue: 

Fel Flame will prolly need tweaking and KJ cunning but it shouldn't 'break', once i get patched up tomorrow after work i'll check everything and fix whats broken

----------


## billybuffalo

> no idea, im EU so i dont have 5.4 yet 
> 
> Fel Flame will prolly need tweaking and KJ cunning but it shouldn't 'break', once i get patched up tomorrow after work i'll check everything and fix whats broken


Only thing I would wonder about is casting while moving... What happens to the profile when it thinks it is a time to cast a CB but, I am moving? Will it stop trying and start casting Incinerates instead?

----------


## billybuffalo

> no idea, im EU so i dont have 5.4 yet 
> 
> Fel Flame will prolly need tweaking and KJ cunning but it shouldn't 'break', once i get patched up tomorrow after work i'll check everything and fix whats broken


Ok, just did guild raid in soo....the profile doesnt break but, there are some things to look into.


It will not cast incinerate on the run when it wants to cast a chaos bolt and/or immolate. 

With the new havoc glyph. I couldnt pin point exactly what was wrong with that but it did not seem to act right. I did not have anything on focus at any point. It just didnt seem to want to cast when i wanted it to. That could of just been me, may have something to do with the new havoc cd with the glyph and being able to use it more... I think it will prolly need some of the havoc logic tweeked. Also if someone uses archimonds vengence and gets 2 dark souls, that may cause issue as well....

Running again on thursday will try to have more input then.

----------


## Mavmins

Updated for Patch 5.4

Added support for Auto Mannoroths Fury and toggle key etc

report any bugs, havoc was working fine but I didnt have it glyphed...

----------


## billybuffalo

> Updated for Patch 5.4
> 
> Added support for Auto Mannoroths Fury and toggle key etc
> 
> report any bugs, havoc was working fine but I didnt have it glyphed...


What did you update? I will be trying out the flex raids tonight. I would like to know what to watch for,

Thanks Mav!

----------


## Ehnoah

Auto Rain of Fire what is RA?

----------


## Mavmins

i fixed the new KJC movement, so now itll cast incinerate on the move and not chaos bolt, and if you dont take KJC it will use fel flame
RA is Right Alt, but i change that normally

i also added Mannoroths Fury as a keypress or Auto, and if its on auto it willo use it before a ROF cast

----------


## billybuffalo

> Auto Rain of Fire what is RA?


"Right Alt"

----------


## billybuffalo

Much better Mav. I should be raiding tonight.... Ill let you know

----------


## billybuffalo

Profile worked ok in Flex SoO last night. Using in normal SoO tonight.


Is it possible to make profile auto immolate bosses? Say for example the 2nd boss in SoO. There are 3 bosses that you want to cleave. Can the profile auto target and cast immolate/COE on other bosses?

----------


## Mavmins

erm yeah probably, i dont normally include that kinda stuff but im sure it cant be hard

----------


## billybuffalo

> erm yeah probably, i dont normally include that kinda stuff but im sure it cant be hard


I think it might be a small dps increase. Maybe on council fights, and for certain adds in SoO.

----------


## tensity

I just dled this profile to try it out. I was wondering why it wasn't casting chaos bolt. I have full burning embers, and still not chaos bolt.

----------


## Ninjaderp

Did you read the information about the profile? It says in there that there's a toggle for Chaos Bolt when you have full embers (Left Alt if Im not mistaken).

----------


## Mavmins

it isnt using chaos bolt because Dark Soul is ready and you shoudl save embers for burst during DS. If you untick 'Ember Save Chaos Bolt' it will blow them whenever it can but this is a massive burst DPS loss.

When DS is not available it will use them normally

----------


## Ehnoah

Can you might explain me

Immolate K Threshold
Ember Save Chaos Bolt
Ember Save Shadowburn

Or any Class Guide that go near on this?

----------


## Mavmins

yeah so they are as follows

*Immolate K Threshold*
Whatever number you set this to, the profile x1000 and if your Target has less than that amount of HP then it wont use immolate. This is because if you are killing mobs out in pandaria they dont last long so its faster to not immolate, and also some boss adds like Elegon you didnt want to immolate the sparks. So if you set it to 300, it will only immolate if a target has MORE THAN 300k HP.

*Ember Save Chaos Bolt*
Destruction warlocks are bursty, and you want to be able to use all 4 embers for Chaos Bolts when you activate Dark Soul. When you enable this function, the number in the box is the number of seconds before Dark Soul is ready that the profile will save embers for so that when Dark Soul is ready you have full embers and can burst 4x chaos bolts. You need to tweak the number depending on how fast you generate numbers. If you disable it, the profile will use chaos bolts whenever you have 2 or more embers.

*Ember Save Shadowburn*
Pretty much the same as above, this is so you can do more DPS with Shadowburn in the execute phase. So it will save embers for a burst of Dark Soul boosted Shadowburn. I don't use this personally but someone wanted it.


What I might do is put a time to die function in and link that to ember save shadowburn so if the target is gonna be under 20% in say 10 seconds then it will save embers or something, but im busy on my warrior profiles atm.

Hope that helps !

----------


## Mavmins

This thread is no longer being monitored, please direct all questions here

http://www.ownedcore.com/forums/worl...-profiles.html ([PQR] Mavmins PQR Profiles)

----------

